# Eznite : 10W HID Torch made by Jillite _ coming shortly



## LITEmania

*Sales Closed** Eznite : 10W HID Torch made by Jillite _ coming shortly*

Jillite is almost finished the new model of HID torch and the mass production is starting soon.
The pre-order sale will be started shortly.

MOST compact size ( Max. OD 48mm )
WA Lamp & ballast, 10W HID
Electro-formed Reflector
Focusable in two dimension
HAIII BLACK color
Primary : 4 x CR123A in battery magazine
or
Rechargeable : 3x18650 Pack ( Charger KIT included )
Tailcap with clicky switch








*Update 3/2/2007*
Picture of prototype.
Actual length will be little shorter than this picture 
and the Anod. color will be little different at mass prod.







cheers,

warren


----------



## LITEmania

reserved for more images


----------



## LowTEC

what's the length of it and $?


----------



## aurich_

checked out your website jillite.com. is there an english version around somewhere? my korean is a bit weak i have to admit.


regards,

h


----------



## smokelaw1

Oh good. Another small-form HID to consider! My decision was clearly getting too easy! 
Interchangeable rechargeable/primary battery packs in a small HID....looks good!


----------



## LITEmania

aurich_ said:


> checked out your website jillite.com. is there an english version around somewhere? my korean is a bit weak i have to admit.
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> h



Hi
I (litemania.com) and Jillite.com is an ally. (Not same identity.)
Sorry we do not run in English version but all neccessary information will be opended soon at dealer's corner.
Thanks
warren,


----------



## nemul

aurich_ said:


> checked out your website jillite.com. is there an english version around somewhere? my korean is a bit weak i have to admit.
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> h




http://world.altavista.com/babelfis...front/php/b/board_read.php?board_no=2&no=7325


----------



## Visible EM Wave

:thumbsup: Looking forward...Wonder how it compares to Mac's mini mini HID.


----------



## LITEmania

The Length is shorter than ever known HID light.

48mm Diameter <- This is the point.

warren,


----------



## MorpheusT1

Stop Teasing and give us some real pictures 









Benny


----------



## cmacclel

LITEmania said:


> The Length is shorter than even known HID light.
> 
> 48mm Diameter <- This is the point.
> 
> warren,



48mm is 1.9" A mag is 2.25 diameter not really a big difference? How long is the light? It's nice to see your using a real WA Ballast and lamp.

Mac


----------



## LITEmania

The length seems to be 130mm for primary use.
And more or less 160mm for rechargeable use.
This length may *varies on final production.*

The most efficient Electro-formed reflector will make 500 bulb Lumen with minimum loss at torch, of which the size is most Compact. ; 48mm OD & 130mm in length.

warren,


----------



## LowTEC

so it will be about the size of the boxer 10W.

Then we should be looking at the price and quality of the light


----------



## aurich_

nemul said:


> http://world.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?lp=ko_en&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jillite.com%2Ffront%2Fphp%2Fb%2Fboard_read.php%3Fboard_no%3D2%26no%3D7325


 

u gotta be kiddin me. i didnt expect a lot, having seen the result from babelfishs try to translate from english to german, but this translation doesnt make any sense at all.


----------



## LuxLuthor

aurich_ said:


> u gotta be kiddin me. i didnt expect a lot, having seen the result from babelfishs try to translate from english to german, but this translation doesnt make any sense at all.



How can you say that? Just look at a few of the comments from below the meaningless photograph...these make perfect sense, although there is a curious preoccupation with bedspreads. Their names are also quite creative.



> *Kim sight of an airplane* - Indeed.. The child the bedspread which does to wear out
> 
> *This brilliant person* - Let us come let us come are five ~ I le case five? It is like that but come come it sees five Un royal tomb finish products
> 
> *Most pleasure present* - The focus was not right, proximity it photographed too much. It takes from that location and 18mm it uses the wide-angle lens.
> 
> *Gray mullet* - It is a product which it made from the quality light?
> 
> *Kim sight of an airplane* - Photographs one or two are not also the minutes when it takes, the bedspread.. Mystery it will wind intentionally and it decreases in that much scope the out gun to be big Sing OR ppo syap control retired life it is same..
> 
> *Pak the possibility of breaking* - Currently it is a product which it makes from the quality light. And huy America it will do intentionally and it will raise and it will still be detailed and it will open to the public to be taken up, in small quantity it appears not to be being, the bedspread
> 
> *Pulsation it pushed* - The most pleasure present likest that LAN cu petty to borrow +_+ compared to it tries to take well to the bedspread
> *Every - *Round Cabinet conference Ilsan
> 
> *Emptiness it gave* - The light one is necessary once and it is thin with with the aurora The recent current of event p4 nya with while expecting, it is. The camera 5d does not fix the same place surely focus Anh *** keyss cyo
> 
> *Gold letter Sea* - Most the pleasure present without knowing, is not the speech which it does it shows little more and will be a pressure characteristic..
> 
> *River three necks* - Five units that advertisement of the mote comes out certainly certainly recently, the snail!
> 
> *River three necks* - Week Ob the paragraph to conduct recently in the world of the hid smallness from
> 
> *munch - *To in February be born keyss cyo? With inside birthday gift steamed dish; Anyone the inside company the reel which will decrease ni wound thwu the characteristic will remain only the purse...
> 
> *After ley swi very* - Finally... Rang coming out Ras whom it will suck! ! ! ! !
> 
> *This brilliant person* - Photograph mysterious feeling creation ? Well is. the gun which comes out from the writing bay photograph su comes and... does hold it invades and kkwung it sleeps saltily and and kkwung it is salty !
> 
> *Pulsation it pushed* - The quality light photographing charge ni writes the cone mount
> 
> *River monk season* - Oh!.. The preview well your bedspread..
> 
> *Secret ordnance* - one it comes out and tus only it is one impression.
> 
> *Normality five* - Emptiness kek becomes the true expectation. It will see the deep-red belt and there to be a focus adjuster decline it will reach and in order for the red signal to be possible from the lower part to use, it made to isn't it is thought. Also signal hue control boat Jel who is possible star every appear impression to be doing...
> 
> *Mileage it pushed* - Oh!! ! It leans against but your bedspread ~~ the bullet must arm, the army bedspread!
> 
> *Pulsation it pushed* - morning ~ it will embody actually like that lye the cotton nem to be expensive it is same the quality thing,
> 
> *Kim silence* - khung ~ tu tye It comes out and it hangs? 0 drops from bowels others it is, 0


----------



## sizzlechest

Lux- Thanks for clearing things up for us! 

Anyone able to venture a guess at cost on this baby? I'm very curious.......

It just keeps getting better and better around here.


----------



## Sable

Those usernames would make awesome names for rock bands. Especially "Secret Ordnance."


----------



## Niteowl

Wow! I haven't laughed that hard in a while. I must have to get out more.


----------



## LITEmania

> Every - Round Cabinet conference Ilsan


Every <- LITEmania aka. LaMe

Round Cabinet conference Ilsan <- I said the picture is a piece of ice from iceberg.


----------



## jonman007

Anyone able to explain to me what an electro-forming reflector is?


----------



## LITEmania

jonman007 said:


> Anyone able to explain to me what an electro-forming reflector is?



The way Polarion makes their reflectors :thumbsup:


----------



## TITAN1833

can we see a picture of the whole light in the one posted all you can see is the name did some one mention 500 lumens/ 3 times 18650 cells/ ballasted is this correct.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Sounds like a interesting product 


But i must admit i dont care very much for the partial picture tease.
We want to see the whole light 




Benny


----------



## smokelaw1

Very exciting. I look forward to seeing the whole light. I also look forward to pricing and specs. 
Any guess as to timeframe until more news is released?


----------



## Ra

jonman007 said:


> Anyone able to explain to me what an electro-forming reflector is?



Its a electro-formed reflector.. not forming!!

Electro-formed is a process during which a reflector is deposited on a preformed dome with a defined shape. That shape can be elliptical, spherical or in our flashlight-case, parabolic.

The result is a high quality mirror-smooth reflector that can be provided with a highly durable Rhodium-coating, Aluminium+quartz-coating or a very efficient 'cold' multilayer- coating.

Here is one of the best manufacturers of electro-formed reflectors:

http://www.optiforms.com/3000products/31320parabolic/3132parabolicGEO.html


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## sorka

So let me get this straight: for 1 inch longer than this light, you can get either a 24 watt boxer or 24 watt microfire which is almost 2.5 times brighter?


----------



## LowTEC

sorka said:


> So let me get this straight: for 1 inch longer than this light, you can get either a 24 watt boxer or 24 watt microfire which is almost 2.5 times brighter?


actually it is like more than 3 times more lumens, but that's the nature of HID; the higher the wattage, the higher efficiency is.


----------



## Kiessling

While I was quite interested in small HIDs a while back ... IMHO the new LEDs have killed this application. Take three Cree or Seoul LEDs ... and you got a smaller package with the same luminous flux and longer runtime and better efficiency ... and no startup and bulb to break.
Even the 24W HID isn't that safe from the attack from LED any more.
IMHO of course.
bernie


----------



## cmacclel

Kiessling said:


> While I was quite interested in small HIDs a while back ... IMHO the new LEDs have killed this application. Take three Cree or Seoul LEDs ... and you got a smaller package with the same luminous flux and longer runtime and better efficiency ... and no startup and bulb to break.
> Even the 24W HID isn't that safe from the attack from LED any more.
> IMHO of course.
> bernie




If your looking for a "Throw" light then NOTHING currently available touches an HID. 


Mac


----------



## Sable

Seconded on that. I said it once before, but multi-emitters can make the same lumens out the window, but they just aren't going to throw like an HID.


----------



## LITEmania

yes, one etendue is stronger than any mupltiple ones.


Price is not even fixed.

Release of product is E/FEB or B/March.
Entire product picture will be opened next weekend...
sorry for keep teasing... :bow:


----------



## 65535

must send 65535 a test unit for small review involving the light getting torn apart.


----------



## LITEmania

I am thinking to allocate one full unit ( primary/rechargeable ) for pass around.
Please stand in a que. 
Each person can play with it for 3days.
Only for US members. 
Sorry for Canadian member, the custom officer will stop it...:sigh:
I will do an auction after the pass around finished.

warren,


----------



## Lips

I'm in for Pass Around


----------



## Ra

If possible, I'm in too!!



For a direct comparishon with this:








Ohh,,  Sorry, I mean this:







Oh  WHY ALWAYS ONLY US-MEMBERS ???? THE BEST LIGHTS ARE MADE IN HOLLAND !!! :naughty:

Edit: I hope you know that with all this teasing, you must come up with something very, very exiting to keep us satisfied !!

It must read at least 2000 lux at 10meters !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## cmacclel

I'm in for a passaround.

Mac


----------



## jonman007

Thanks LITEmania and Ra, electro-formed makes much more sense. When I read 'electro-forming' in the description i thought it might be some new way to vary the beam's focus... wishful thinking i guess.


----------



## LITEmania

Ra said:


> Oh  WHY ALWAYS ONLY US-MEMBERS ???? THE BEST LIGHTS ARE MADE IN HOLLAND !!! :naughty:


Ra : 
I visited BEST, Netherland in 2001.
OK, Someone in US may send you this light at the end of pass around across the atlantic ocean. 
Bart may stand next to you. 
warren,


----------



## Ra

jonman007 said:


> Thanks LITEmania and Ra, electro-formed makes much more sense. When I read 'electro-forming' in the description i thought it might be some new way to vary the beam's focus... wishful thinking i guess.



I never thought of it that way.. WOW,, that would be something !! I'll look for possibillities for designing the new "Electro-forming" reflector !!

Edit: WOW LITEmania, I never thought you would do this.. Many thanks !! What a great community this is !!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LITEmania

jonman007 said:


> Thanks LITEmania and Ra, electro-formed makes much more sense. When I read 'electro-forming' in the description i thought it might be some new way to vary the beam's focus... wishful thinking i guess.


Edited the main post as 'electro-formed reflector'. Thanks.


----------



## Hallis

I'm in for the pass around. I can compare it to my MiniMiniHID. 

Shane


----------



## smokelaw1

I'm in for a Pass-around! Sounds great! I look forward to it.


----------



## MorpheusT1

I vote for sending the light to *Ra *for a extensive review first.Then continue the passaround after that.
He really knows HID and would give it a fair review.



Bring on the pictures/drawings im getting impatient here 
Anything will do...
Color temperature,startup time etc etc..

That picture in the beginning of the thread does not reveal anything...




Benny


----------



## cmacclel

MorpheusT1 said:


> I vote for sending the light to *Ra *for a extensive review first.Then continue the passaround after that.
> He really knows HID and would give it a fair review.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the pictures/drawings im getting impatient here
> Anything will do...
> Color temperature,startup time etc etc..
> 
> That picture in the beginning of the thread does not reveal anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny




It's using the WA Solarc system which is 7500k and startup time to full brightness is around 15 seconds.

Mac


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Ok, where are the specs and the real pictures? We need PICTURES!!


----------



## MorpheusT1

So basically it is a Mac MiniHID with another body and a better reflector..


Thanks Mac 



Benny


----------



## Ra

MorpheusT1 said:


> I vote for sending the light to *Ra *for a extensive review first.Then continue the passaround after that.
> He really knows HID and would give it a fair review.




Yep,, I would. Thanks Benny..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## 65535

I wanna compare it to my U2.


----------



## Kiessling

Well ... IMHO a great throw with the relatively weak power of a 10W HID won't cut it anyway, and thus a multi-LED light will be more useful than a 10W HID anytime.

But of course this is a very personal decision, and so I'll shut up now.

Interested in the real pics, too 

bernie


----------



## Kiessling

65535 ... it will destry your U2 in luminous flux and throw, hands down.


----------



## Sable

I'm in for a passaround, too. I've got the HID bug, and this might keep me from buying a Helios for a while.


----------



## cmacclel

Kiessling said:


> Well ... IMHO a great throw with the relatively weak power of a 10W HID won't cut it anyway, and thus a multi-LED light will be more useful than a 10W HID anytime.
> 
> But of course this is a very personal decision, and so I'll shut up now.
> 
> Interested in the real pics, too
> 
> bernie



Your going to make me do a comparision aren't you 

I have a tri-cree coming up and a 10w HID lying around somewhere.

I guess we will see.

I know you have had a microfire and just some info.....those import 10 watt systems don't even come close to the original Welch Allyn originals  Glad to see this new light is using Top Notch components.


Mac


----------



## Ra

Indeed, with the ongoing revolution in the LED-world, HID will soon find itself in a tight spot.

LED's already begin to surpass HID in efficiency, but still have a long, long way to go as it comes to surface-brightness, which is important for throw.

Many members still want throw, and with 10watt HID, you can have that in quite a small pakkage. And with about 53 lumens/watt, it has decent lumens-output as well.


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Niteowl

I would like to be included in the passaround. Sending it to Ra first sounds good to me.


----------



## Kiessling

Mac .. important point ... as I have only seen Microfire 10W HIDs and not the original Solarcs Litemania will use. 
Still ... when looking at the numbers ... 
Looking forward to your comparison though!!! I love comparisons 
bernie


----------



## smokelaw1

Now all we need is the light to get this thing going!


----------



## LuxLuthor

cmacclel said:


> ...those import 10 watt systems don't even come close to the original Welch Allyn originals...



Mac, what do you use in your Mini HID, and in your Elephants? Do you use WA original ballasts in both of them? I'm also wondered if that cheaper Light Cannon replacement bulb is made by WA. Your work on both of those is so extraordinary!!!


----------



## cmacclel

LuxLuthor said:


> Mac, what do you use in your Mini HID, and in your Elephants? Do you use WA original ballasts in both of them? I'm also wondered if that cheaper Light Cannon replacement bulb is made by WA. Your work on both of those is so extraordinary!!!



I buy all my Lamps from Brightguy(Light Cannon lamps= WA) and yes I only use the WA originals.

Mac


----------



## Nebula

I would be in for a pass around. thanks.


----------



## LuxLuthor

cmacclel said:


> I buy all my Lamps from Brightguy(Light Cannon lamps= WA) and yes I only use the WA originals.
> 
> Mac



No wonder yours work so well....I just wanted everyone else to know why.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Hey Warren, got any news on this upcoming HID? New pics??


----------



## maxilux

Sorry, but what can i see on the picture? Is this "Nessy" from Loch Ness ??


----------



## Mr Ted Bear

I am in for the passaround. I have a new idea/method for comparing smaller hid's. Using this trick, the differences which were hard to distinguish in the tree photos that we have done in the past, now stand out.


----------



## AlexGT

That altavista translation is just hilarious!

"writing contents cause to defecate with 2 branches and tus the River monk season which they do in about five writing contents the secret ordnance"

WTF!


----------



## Ra

AlexGT said:


> That altavista translation is just hilarious!
> 
> "writing contents cause to defecate with 2 branches and tus the River monk season which they do in about five writing contents the secret ordnance"
> 
> WTF!



!!!??? daerht siht ni detsop taht enoemos fo etouq a taht sI


sdrageR,

aR.


----------



## iced_theater

I'm in for a passaround as well


----------



## jtice

I would like to take part if the passaround also please.

Thanks
~John


----------



## LITEmania

Hi all,

Please wait until End of this month
for update of product info.
and designation of candidates for passaround.

warre,


----------



## LuxLuthor

Ra said:


> !!!??? daerht siht ni detsop taht enoemos fo etouq a taht sI
> 
> 
> sdrageR,
> 
> aR.



?sdrawkcab gniklat ew era yhw ,mmmU .noitalsnart eht morf etouq lanigiro ym otni hcum oot gnidaer eb tsum eh kniht I ,oN


----------



## Patriot

LuxLuthor said:


> ?sdrawkcab gniklat ew era yhw ,mmmU .noitalsnart eht morf etouq lanigiro ym otni hcum oot gnidaer eb tsum eh kniht I ,oN


 
ROFL!! at you guys....


----------



## AlexGT

As I said, That is what came up in the ALTAVISTA translation from the provided link. BTW I would love to be included in the passaround.

AlexGT




LuxLuthor said:


> ?sdrawkcab gniklat ew era yhw ,mmmU .noitalsnart eht morf etouq lanigiro ym otni hcum oot gnidaer eb tsum eh kniht I ,oN


----------



## 02Scuba

Jillite - I'll take one so please let me know when they are ready. Also, it would help if we could pay by Pay-Pal and if you could tell us what the delivery will be once you get paid. Thanks.


----------



## Ra

LuxLuthor said:


> ?sdrawkcab gniklat ew era yhw ,mmmU .noitalsnart eht morf etouq lanigiro ym otni hcum oot gnidaer eb tsum eh kniht I ,oN



Just for fun Lux..:buddies: 

We must find a way to amuse ourselves, during the waiting for this superlight. So after this translator-remark from AlexGt I couldn't resist.. 


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Hallis

I might be buying a Wolf Eyes HID soon, So that'll be one more candidate for comparison  I think for the price I like these HID's better than I like the custom LuxIII or P4 offerings. 

Shane


----------



## seery

Please count me in for the "pass around". Looking forward to it.

Thanks.


----------



## jsr

Argh...why so long for a pic? This teasing is a crime!


----------



## jeffb

Would be interested in "pass around"?

Thanks,

jeffb


----------



## cryhavok

I'd also like to be a candidate for the pass around. I'd like to see how it compares in throw to my Cree XR-E at 1.5A behind a large aspheric lens


----------



## pete7226

I'd also be interested in being included in the pass around.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I'm not interested in the pass around....just in case anyone wondered.


----------



## Ra

Lux,,

You are one of the guyzz that make CPF very interesting !!! 


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## CLHC

Whoa! :huh: Been a while seen perusing the HID forum. Looking forward its debut!


----------



## Patriot

Hallis said:


> I might be buying a Wolf Eyes HID soon, So that'll be one more candidate for comparison  I think for the price I like these HID's better than I like the custom LuxIII or P4 offerings.
> 
> Shane


 
Hallis, you seem to have more of an interest in the 10w lights vs. the 24w versions. Is that mostly because of price, or do you see other advantages in the 10 watters? Was just curious


----------



## Art Vandelay

LuxLuthor said:


> How can you say that? Just look at a few of the comments from below the meaningless photograph...these make perfect sense, although there is a curious preoccupation with bedspreads. Their names are also quite creative.



Those user names are awesome. Is it too late for me to change my user name to "Gray Mullet"?


----------



## LITEmania

member who wants to join this pass around ;
mind showing your location ? :thinking: other than the planet earth


----------



## Christoph

I would like to be in for the pass around I'm in Maryland.
C


----------



## smokelaw1

I'm in Connecticut.


----------



## Eric242

I recently got bitten by th HID bug and would like to participate in the pass around as well. I am very interested in that 10W HID since it might be much smaller than other production HIDs.

Eric


----------



## Hallis

Patriot36 said:


> Hallis, you seem to have more of an interest in the 10w lights vs. the 24w versions. Is that mostly because of price, or do you see other advantages in the 10 watters? Was just curious




Mostly it's price. For the price of the 24watter id just as soon bump up to a 35w spotlight like the Sams or Costco HID's. 10W/24w lights are nice and portable but for the price difference i dont need that extra light of a 24. If I need to light up the earth i'll grab my Thor. I'd like to find another Costco HID too. Should have never sold mine. 

Shane


----------



## cryhavok

South Florida


----------



## Hallis

LITEmania said:


> member who wants to join this pass around ;
> mind showing your location ? :thinking: other than the planet earth




Already shown but just for clarification. Dallas, Tx USA.


----------



## Sable

Juneau, Alaska, USA.


----------



## Patriot

Hallis said:


> Mostly it's price. For the price of the 24watter id just as soon bump up to a 35w spotlight like the Sams or Costco HID's. 10W/24w lights are nice and portable but for the price difference i dont need that extra light of a 24. If I need to light up the earth i'll grab my Thor. I'd like to find another Costco HID too. Should have never sold mine.
> 
> Shane


 
That makes sense. In that case I can understand why you'd be interested in the new Jil HID. I guess a few of the 24s like the boxer, K2000R, AE24s are substantially smaller than Costco's and Sam's spotlights. When you want 1500+ lumens to fit into a jacket pocket, they'd be hard to beat. 

None of my three Costcos are carrying the 35w HID anymore...Kinda strange.

If you want another one Hallis, can't they still be purchased at Harbor Freight?


----------



## LITEmania

members who shows the location at profile does not need to write again...

thanks


----------



## hord

If the Passaround ever reaches the shores of Australia please put me down on the list! But I will just as happily wait for all the other user reports... 

By the way... its getting nearer to the end of the month... so do we get a better photo now... I mean you don't want to risk server problems posting them all at the last moment do you?






Cheers Harvey


----------



## Hallis

Any Updates?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Hallis said:


> Any Updates?


 +1


----------



## electromage

Let me be the first to say... more pictures!


----------



## MikeF

I'd also be interested in being included in the pass around.


----------



## LITEmania

Shipment will be middle of March.
PIC. will be in a week.
:sweat:


----------



## Neg2LED

*neg wishes for moneys*



--neg


----------



## electromage

How exactly do pass arounds work? Who pays for shipping? How long does one keep it?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Where's Warren anyway? He's such a tease!


----------



## vortechs

electromage said:


> How exactly do pass arounds work? Who pays for shipping? How long does one keep it?



The conditions are usually stated in the first post of the passaround. Look at a few of the passarounds in the "Group Buy and Passaround" forum. Typically you will pay for shipping with insurance to the next person in the passaround; effectively that is the 'cost' to participate. LITEmania/warren has indicated that each person would have 3 days before shipping it to the next person (see Post #33). 

I've been waiting to see more info on the Jillite Eznite 10W HID. My vote would be to send it to Ra first. I am not a HID expert and my only HID is an AE PL14 (with both PL14 and PL24 bulb/ballast combos).


----------



## LITEmania

Prototype picture....







Actual length will be little shorter and color of body will be changed upon mass. production.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Thanks for the update..


Interesting design:thinking:


Is the body fatter than the head?


Benny


----------



## iced_theater

Looks that way doesn't it.


----------



## Haz

This light looks great, can't wait to see the beamshots, the reflector looks smooth as, luckily you were wearing clothes when you were taking the pictures!.


----------



## Hallis

Wow, that sure is a short little fatty. I like it a lot. Can't wait to see how it handles. I like the black/red look as well. If it does go into production i hope you keep the Black HA as an option. I cannot wait to get my hands on it if I'm included in the pass-around as per earlier posts. By virtue of it's blunt shape it looks to me like even though it's fatter than the M3 it'd probably be easier to handle since the shape is more uniform. 

Shane


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

It looks great! I'd like to have one in dark gray color or natural Type-III mil spec.


----------



## Patriot

Hallis said:


> Wow, that sure is a short little fatty. I like it a lot. Can't wait to see how it handles. I like the black/red look as well. If it does go into production i hope you keep the Black HA as an option. I cannot wait to get my hands on it if I'm included in the pass-around as per earlier posts. By virtue of it's blunt shape it looks to me like even though it's fatter than the M3 it'd probably be easier to handle since the shape is more uniform.
> 
> Shane


 
I'll bet you're right as far as the handling goes. My M3 isn't always the easiest thing to carry or use comfortably.

I like the idea of a type III HA in black or natural and don't care for the red stripe. I'm guessing it's only there because of the prototype status.

I didn't see if anyone had inquired about an estimated MSRP yet.

I'd take one now, after seeing its size and knowing that it's a 10W. Great shape and size. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sable

If that's a WA Solarc 10w lamp, isn't the outer housing missing? I know a lot of folk crack it off to get that extra ~2% of light or so, but to be perfectly frank I'm not sure how interested I am in doing that to every replacement bulb...then again, I've never tried so it might be the epitome of easy.

Edited to add: Oh, by the way - that's one cute little light! I love the red stripe...please keep it!


----------



## cmacclel

I guess it will be the first light I have seen with a larger body than head 

Is there a reason for this? Where you limited on reflector size?

Mac


----------



## MorpheusT1

I *think *the Wa Solarc 10W can be bought without the frosted tip Glass envelope.



I must say i was interested in this light until i saw the looks.
Whoever chose to make the head smaller than the body took a wrong turn imho,it looks weird,doesent make sense output wise.Why not make the light straight and take advantage of the extra 5mm that could be used to house a bigger diameter reflector.
It wouldnt make the light more bulky as you already have that thickness in the body...

:thinking:

I am no Wiz,but i would think that could improve the output of this thing pretty drastically.And improve the looks too...




What do i know...
:thinking:


Looking forward to the reviews.
Benny


----------



## skalomax

Looks pretty cool.

Small too!


----------



## Nebula

Warren - I am in Northern Virginia, just outside the Washington DC metro area. More specifics can be PM'd if needed. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## LITEmania

Sable said:


> If that's a WA Solarc 10w lamp, isn't the outer housing missing? I know a lot of folk crack it off to get that extra ~2% of light or so, but to be perfectly frank I'm not sure how interested I am in doing that to every replacement bulb...then again, I've never tried so it might be the epitome of easy.
> 
> Edited to add: Oh, by the way - that's one cute little light! I love the red stripe...please keep it!



WA don't sell without outer housing, so we are one of that folk cracking it off.

warren,


----------



## LITEmania

cmacclel said:


> I guess it will be the first light I have seen with a larger body than head
> 
> Is there a reason for this? Where you limited on reflector size?
> 
> Mac



Eznite is a hand held HID torch, like your miniminiHID.

Why a head must be larger/heavier than body ?

warren,


----------



## chesterqw

WOAH!!!! looks good!!!

/me prays to god for extra money(at least $1000) found on the floor somewhere.

IMHO i like the design as it is, having the head bigger may increase throw but not everyone NEEDS throw and a HID have enough throw already. and it looks kinda like a biohazard capsule to me  [ok ok i admit i watch too much sci-fi]

there is already enough throw monsters out there...
plz don't make another throw monster...

but hey.... maybe 2 versions of this?

umm, anyway, is the bulb isolate from the body?
aka shock resistant?


----------



## Uriah

Looks good Warren do you have a firm price yet?


----------



## cmacclel

LITEmania said:


> Eznite is a hand held HID torch, like your miniminiHID.
> 
> Why a head must be larger/heavier than body ?
> 
> warren,



Warren typically with a larger the head / reflector you have greater output. So having a light with a larger body and smaller head just seams odd. Don't get me wrong your light and design look nice just a bit different than where used to seeing.

Mac


----------



## BMRSEB

Subscribed.. Prices? Passaround for me too.


----------



## vortechs

cmacclel said:


> Warren typically with a larger the head / reflector you have greater output. So having a light with a larger body and smaller head just seams odd. Don't get me wrong your light and design look nice just a bit different than where used to seeing.
> 
> Mac


It looks like the body is wider than the head so that it can accomodate the 4 x CR123 primary cells. Perhaps the rechargeable version with 3 x 18650 Li-Ion cells could have a narrower body. Using thinner Li-Ion cells like 17670 or 14670 would allow a much thinner body.


----------



## wmirag

Warren,

Whenever you can, please post:

-dimensions
-weight
-lumen output
-finish
-run time (preferably a chart)
-rechargeable options

Thanks

W.


----------



## Nebula

vortechs said:


> It looks like the body is wider than the head so that it can accomodate the 4 x CR123 primary cells. Perhaps the rechargeable version with 3 x 18650 Li-Ion cells could have a narrower body. Using thinner Li-Ion cells like 17670 or 14670 would allow a much thinner body.


 

Vortechs - I like the way you think.  One of these lights on 14670s would be perfect - especially since I already own a dozen of them. 

Warren - how about it? Will there be options for Li-Ion bats? Thanks. Kirk


----------



## MikeF

It would be great if it could handle R123's also. If the circuit could handle 3.7v/cell, as well as primary cells.


----------



## vortechs

From one of LITEmania's earlier posts, I believe the Eznite is intended to run on 4 x 3V Lithium primary cells or 3 x 3.7V Li-Ion cells.


----------



## 65535

vortechs said:


> It looks like the body is wider than the head so that it can accomodate the 4 x CR123 primary cells. Perhaps the rechargeable version with 3 x 18650 Li-Ion cells could have a narrower body. Using thinner Li-Ion cells like 17670 or 14670 would allow a much thinner body.




I would personnaly take the fractionally larger body in order to add 1/2 the runtime.


----------



## scaredofthedark

dam light looks too cool not to get one....dam it!! more money gonna be gone......
wonder what the light output is gonna be and what kind of battery it will use


----------



## karlthev

Keep the info coming!


Karl


----------



## LITEmania

cmacclel said:


> Warren typically with a larger the head / reflector you have greater output. So having a light with a larger body and smaller head just seams odd. Don't get me wrong your light and design look nice just a bit different than where used to seeing.
> 
> Mac



Yeah, there was a limit in reflector O.D. (yes, incredible cost surge)
But this will beat easy the M3 in throw.
Traget concept was a slim HID Throw monster.

warren,


----------



## LITEmania

vortechs said:


> From one of LITEmania's earlier posts, I believe the Eznite is intended to run on 4 x 3V Lithium primary cells or 3 x 3.7V Li-Ion cells.



3x3.7V means *a rechargeable battery pack of 3x18650*

You can't use 3x R123.

warren,


----------



## MikeF

I figured 3x R123 would be overloading the cells, I was thinking 3S2P for 6x R123, like the SFM6.


----------



## Ra

Thanks for the pics LITEmania,

Its a very nice design, looks very compact and firm.

From the reflections, I can see it has a high quality, electro formed, rhodium coated reflector. These reflectors are extremely durable and can easily be cleaned when dirty, you can propably even throw it with your dishes in the dishwasher without damaging it !! (I wouldn't try it tho...)

I agree with mac that it looks a little odd, with the reflector-head being smaller then the body.

For throw, the two most important things are: Surface brightness of the source, and reflector-diameter ! So if you want to keep things compact, at least make the head the same diameter as the body !

Another thing: As durable as rhodium meight be, it has only about 76% reflection in visible light ! So bye bye to some of the torchlumens!

So I expect quite a difference in torchlumens, compared with my mini HID-monster, which has a 98% reflecting reflector.
Ofcource, I can only prove that during its visit in Holland..

I managed to generate up to 250,000 cp, concentrating on one of the very, very small (0.05mm) hotspots within the arc ! Now if the Jillite is collimated that good, on throw, it will outperform most of the mini-HID's as we know them today.
If not: The center part of the arc has a much lower surface brightness, which means that, due to the lower reflection of the rhodium, and smaller reflector, the Jillite will perform a little less then most Mag-HID mods !

But these are only my first (theoretical) thoughts... Please don't take them as facts (yet..)

I'd very much like to meet this little fella in person soon !! :thumbsup:


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LITEmania

Ra said:


> If not: The center part of the arc has a much lower surface brightness, which means that, due to the lower reflection of the rhodium, and smaller reflector, the Jillite will perform a little less then most Mag-HID mods !
> 
> But these are only my first (theoretical) thoughts... Please don't take them as facts (yet..)



Therefore we designed the mechanism to set the lamp to be located in the exact center of reflector.

warren,


----------



## GhostReaction

The design looks unique for a mini HID, hopes it work well on the ergonomics.


----------



## gjg

Hello:
Please put my name in for the passaround - I have a MicroFire K2000R and a Surefire M4 - really curious where the 10W HID falls as far as throw goes compared to those two. May have to get out in the country to test these - my little postage-stamp size city lot won't be much of a challenge to light up... 
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Kiessling said:


> Well ... IMHO a great throw with the relatively weak power of a 10W HID won't cut it anyway, and thus a multi-LED light will be more useful than a 10W HID anytime.
> 
> But of course this is a very personal decision, and so I'll shut up now.
> 
> Interested in the real pics, too
> 
> bernie


 You have to consider the surface brightness natural to HIDs. We cannot change physics. LEds might get more efficient and powerful, but to replace HIDs in long range applications... Let's put in this way: they will no longer be called LEDs when this happen.


----------



## Ra

LITEmania said:


> Therefore we designed the mechanism to set the lamp to be located in the exact center of reflector.
> 
> warren,



If that mechanism is accurate within 0.05mm, it will be the best production mini-HID today !! (on throw that is...)


Regards,


Ra.


----------



## Flymo

LED light productes and batteries of *Jillite.com* are great !!


----------



## Sable

No updates...?


----------



## LuxLuthor

Nice looking prototype pictures.


----------



## LowTEC

Ra said:


> If that mechanism is accurate within 0.05mm, it will be the best production mini-HID today !! (on throw that is...)
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Ra.



I know that's simply impossible as the bulb variation itself is way more than 0.05mm :lolsign:


----------



## Ra

LowTEC said:


> I know that's simply impossible as the bulb variation itself is way more than 0.05mm :lolsign:



:thinking:

The mechanism I'm talking about is meant to compensate for the bulb variations !! :lolsign:


Do I hear a drumroll yet ??? WHEN CAN WE START TO DROOL OVER THIS LIGHT !!??

Comming shortly... In astronomics, comming shortly can mean within a million years !!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Patriot

Seems like it has been a while since we had an update on the Jil.


----------



## cmacclel

LITEmania said:


> Therefore we designed the mechanism to set the lamp to be located in the exact center of reflector.
> 
> warren,




I hope you realize that all WA 10W lamps are different. I need to shim each light I build in order to get proper side focus. Even if the ballast and exterior lamp are perfectly centered the side to side focus can still be off. I have handled probably 100 of these and are speaking from experience.

Mac


----------



## LITEmania

Time will tell.
Two weeks left 
warren,


----------



## Ra

Calculating..:thinking::thinking::thinking:
:thinking::thinking::thinking::thinking: :thinking: (8bit smilie-calculator)...


Ok,, So that is 14 days.. thats 336 hours,, thats 20,160 minutes,, so thats 1,209,600 seconds.. minus the difference in posting-time: 1,209,600-8,520=1,201,080 seconds...


Lets start counting: 1, 2, 3, 4, 6,  (just kidding) 5, 6.....


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Hallis

Bump for more info if and when it's available


----------



## Hallis

Bump for more info if and when it's available


----------



## Ra

Ehhh :thinking:


268,210.. 268,211.. 268,212..


:lolsign:


Ra.


----------



## Regentag

Maybe someone should knock on the door and see what's going on.


----------



## cmacclel

Regentag said:


> Maybe someone should knock on the door and see what's going on.




Knock Knock 

Mac


----------



## MSI

Who's there?


----------



## Ra

He guyzz, he said two weeks..

Don't be hard on him..

SSSTT,,, I'm counting here...


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Ra said:


> ....I'm counting here...


 

I'm counting here, who?


 WP


----------



## Regentag

I think Mac's there.

Say it ain't so! (and if it is, post pictures)


----------



## tanasit

Waiting can be fun too. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## LuxLuthor

MSI said:


> Who's there?



Never


----------



## PhantomPhoton

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ra

Nope !!


----------



## MikeF

I believe that it's just around the next corner!


----------



## scaredofthedark

WHERE IS THE LIGHT!!!!


----------



## TITAN1833

Coming shortly.????. Is my understanding.


----------



## TITAN1833

deleted


MikeF said:


> I believe that it's just around the next corner!


----------



## KillingTime

beamshots....and a review..........and more real world beamshots.


----------



## LITEmania

Pre-order sales will be posted on 3/31.
Shipping is from 4/15.

Will show real beamshot on 3/31.

Sorry for teasing so loong.
All the parts are ready and being assembled now. 
As you all understand the real product can be shown only after the mass production started. Means that you can see the real picture on 4/10~.

WArren,


----------



## PhantomPhoton

Things are looking good if you're actually willing to post a time and date here at CPF.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## 65535

I kinda want one. Hope Beamshots come soon.


----------



## karlthev

Hey numbers, I think it's about time you started building your collection!! This looks like a great place for you to begin!! Show 'em the money!!


Karl


----------



## Uriah

PreOrder 3/31 ????
Will show real beamshot on 3/31???
I can't stand it???
Any more news on this yet Warren???


----------



## LITEmania

Beamshot will be post tonight.
Pre-order will be started on April 3rd after I return to my office...I am on the trip to attend the funeral service of mother-in-law. I am writing from the internet cafe at the hospital.

warren,


----------



## Uriah

Hi Warren,
Thanks for the update.
So Sorry for your loss.
Take Care.


----------



## Patriot

Awe crud Warren! I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. God and family come first. We can all just wait. Again, sorry.
Take care.


----------



## LITEmania

Left : Eznite Right : SF L5
*Note : Reflector of Eznite is befor the final surface treatment.





Left : Eznite Right : LF HO-12 driven with 4xCR123A
*Note : Reflector of Eznite is befor the final surface treatment.


----------



## Telkin

Looks great so far! Can't wait to see the pre-order information.


----------



## iced_theater

Is there still going to be a passaround? I hadn't noticed anywhere that it's started yet.


----------



## gjg

iced_theater said:


> Is there still going to be a passaround? I hadn't noticed anywhere that it's started yet.


 
Yeah, I hope so too. The design of this light is unusual enough that a passaround would make folks feel comfortable before shelling out their $200+ dollars (just a guess). Besides, a few good reviews and they should sell like hotcakes...
Just my $.02
Greg


----------



## batman

translators and interpreters will always be very wealthy as long as there are programs like babelfish to humor the mono-lingual Americans. IT's a really good idea in theory but it just doesn't work in practise.


----------



## 65535

Are we sure batman posted in the right thread?

Aside from that the beam looks really nice, looks like it'll throw a nice wall of light pretty far. Looks like a M6 crusher to me.


----------



## Nebula

Me thinks that Batman hit the cave wall a little too hard.


----------



## slmpd6454

What site are the beamshots posted?


----------



## 65535

Candlepowerforums.com


----------



## Nebula

slmpd6454 said:


> What site are the beamshots posted?


 
Check post #175 just above.


----------



## jar3ds

very nice light.... whats the estimated price?


----------



## LITEmania

4XCR123A version will be released first and MSRP is roughly 400US$.
Only the reflcetor costs 100+$.

Later 18650 and charger kit will be available with option price.

*NOTICE*
Passaround can be started only after the mass run finished 3rd week of April.
Ra will be the first one who can assess this, then pass to CONUS.  

Warren,


----------



## Ra

Thanks LITEmania,

I will be more then ready for this..



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## 65535

That's some fancy reflector if it's the majority single part cost.


----------



## smokelaw1

I look forward to seeing this light. 4 x 123 for that beam, in that package, might be just what I am looking for.


----------



## vortechs

65535 said:


> Are we sure batman posted in the right thread?


I believe CPF member "batman" had just read this entire thread and was referring to posts #15-19 where there was a discussion about trying to translate a Korean webpage using automated translation tools. The comment is somewhat out of context in the current discussion on this thread, which is concentrating on the new JILLite HID.


----------



## Daniel_sk

That light is just beautiful! 
But it's out of my budget (I don't even know why should I need this light  )


----------



## Niteowl

Niteowl said:


> I would like to be included in the passaround. Sending it to Ra first sounds good to me.



I'll have to withdraw my name from the passaround.....


----------



## slmpd6454

Warren,

When will the light be ready for sale of the Forum? Any more beamshots or updated photos of the design?


----------



## Telkin

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/160176

Preorder started at the above link.


----------



## Hallis

LITEmania said:


> 4XCR123A version will be released first and MSRP is roughly 400US$.
> Only the reflcetor costs 100+$.
> 
> Later 18650 and charger kit will be available with option price.
> 
> *NOTICE*
> Passaround can be started only after the mass run finished 3rd week of April.
> Ra will be the first one who can assess this, then pass to CONUS.
> 
> Warren,



Hopefully it will be passed in order of origonal interest in this thread. (After RA sees it of course) 

Shane


----------



## PhantomPhoton

So if I were to buy the 4X CR123 model now... 
will I be able to buy the rechargeable upgrade later when it comes out and use it on the CR123 unit?
Sounds very good if I can have the option of running 4CR123's OR switch it to guilt-free lumens by just attaching the slightly larger rechargeable battery pack.


----------



## smokelaw1

PhantomPhoton said:


> So if I were to buy the 4X CR123 model now...
> will I be able to buy the rechargeable upgrade later when it comes out and use it on the CR123 unit?
> Sounds very good if I can have the option of running 4CR123's OR switch it to guilt-free lumens by just attaching the slightly larger rechargeable battery pack.


 
Great question. An affirmative answer would likely get my business.


----------



## fltundra

smokelaw1 said:


> Great question. An affirmative answer would likely get my business.



Same here also.


----------



## smokelaw1

Wow...still no answer to this question? 
Any word on the passaround?


----------



## Madvillian

Excuse my laziness, but I glanced around this thread and I couldn't find much info about this lamp. Most of what I found was in Korean. Is this light available for purchase? Any specs?


----------



## Ra

On april 5th, Warren sent a PM saying that he was going to send one unit to me to start the pass-around.

I sent back a MP... (sorry.. PM!) but haven't received any answer yet..



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## slmpd6454

What is the problem? Is there a production issue?


----------



## Cigarman

Perhaps the "tool-up" time for cranking out some lights is causing the delay. I bet the automation, if used, for this product is pretty complex stuff to get tuned in right.


----------



## skalomax

Well, This didn't go as planned


----------



## guiri

I'll enter the passaround if I'm trusted to received and play with this light.

George


----------



## guiri

I'll enter the passaround if I'm trusted to receive and play with this light.

George


----------



## Phredd

Please add me to the pass-around.

Thanks,
Phredd

PS - Will you be making more JIL IT CR2 lights? I PM'ed you a month ago, but didn't hear back.


----------



## Ra

Still no answer...

But from his activity all over these forums, up till today, I can tell he's still alive !!

But not in this thread...:thinking:

Warren !!! Where are you ??? Give us a sign.. anything..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Ra said:


> Give us a sign.. anything..



Here's a sign.


----------



## LITEmania

Ra said:


> Still no answer...
> 
> But from his activity all over these forums, up till today, I can tell he's still alive !!
> 
> But not in this thread...:thinking:
> 
> Warren !!! Where are you ??? Give us a sign.. anything..
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ra.



you can find me in sales threads.
I am also waiting the release of product.
More than 22sets sold in Korea....ETD is 5/18~21...
warren,


----------



## XP750

anymore news on this hottie?
I really want one


----------



## LITEmania

Ra :

Can you kindly set up a passaround of Eznite ?
I can ship you one someday in next week to your address informed by PM.
I can send only one to you and you can share in Europe, then ship to someone in US. 
[edit]this Eznite must be returned to me at last...[edit]
The last reason of this delay is to cut off the tail end to give a keyring hole for lanyard.


----------



## LuxLuthor

It does look nice!


----------



## karlthev

"I'm not on the pass around (in case anyone wondered). It looks like a camera telephoto lens, not a flashlight. Personally, I love my Elephants."

---LuxLuthor


Hmmm, changed your mind it seems.....


Karl


----------



## Eric242

A camera telephoto lens might look nice to him 

As stated befor I still would like to be included in a pass around. I am definitly interested in that little buger.

Eric


----------



## XP750

thumbs up thumbs up!!!!
it is seriously beautiful!!!!!!

what will the markings be changed to?


----------



## karlthev

It's a looker to me.

Karl


----------



## Alin10123

hmm, if there's a passaround i'd like to be in on it too.


----------



## LuxLuthor

karlthev said:


> "I'm not on the pass around (in case anyone wondered). It looks like a camera telephoto lens, not a flashlight. Personally, I love my Elephants."
> 
> ---LuxLuthor
> 
> 
> Hmmm, changed your mind it seems.....
> 
> 
> Karl


You conveniently left out my post #142 after this surprisingly better looking image appeared. I'll start keeping track of all your posts now!


LuxLuthor said:


> Nice looking prototype pictures.


LOL....I didn't expect it to look that nice. I still have no interest in being in a pass around...and the other view looked like a telephoto...not this one however. Oh and I still love my Elephants too. But depending on price, I might grab one of these little babies too.


----------



## waynejitsu

Would the warranty be any better than it was on the over priced LED cree drop in's?
(no warranty?)


----------



## LITEmania

Hope so.


----------



## FILIPPO

I like it !


----------



## karlthev

Lux, I do believe we may be in agreement on this one!!  


Karl


----------



## waynejitsu

LITEmania said:


> Hope so.



I was hoping for a definate answer, not another misleading one that is too late after any payment is sent.

I would hope so too, because so far, there is no warranty, only empty promises of repairs that have never happened almost 4 months later:thumbsdow


----------



## Nebula

Warren - I am still in, and will volunteer to help with the US pass around on the east coast. 

Ra - when you set up the pass around will you let those of us in the US know the time-frame for passing the torch to the US?
Also, if you need a prime US contact I am available to assist. Just let me know how I can help. 

Thanks. Kirk


----------



## LITEmania

warren,


----------



## kiely23+

very nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## LITEmania

I will ship one to Ra on Monday morning.
And will inform the passaround procedure.


----------



## LITEmania




----------



## LITEmania




----------



## knot

karlthev said:


> "I'm not on the pass around (in case anyone wondered). It looks like a camera telephoto lens, not a flashlight. Personally, I



heh, I was just scrolling down to post that is looks like a camera lens.


----------



## iced_theater

Should be a cool light to try out. I wonder how it compares to the Nextorch Saint and AE Powerlight PL-14. Those are the only two HID lights I've owned. Too bad I don't still own them to compare.


----------



## karlthev

knot said:


> heh, I was just scrolling down to post that is looks like a camera lens.





Actually that was Luxluthor's post. I agree with him....and you. Just a bit of a difference though I'd guess although both (the "camera lens) and the light are for looking!!


Karl


----------



## SUb42-Fr

Hello,


I follow this thread for a while now and i'm very interessed by your products and i wanna know how can i pre-order an Eznite, by your other thread ?

Is there any problem for me to order one ?


thank you for your answer !


----------



## ARC mania

Hey Warren,

Hook the man up in France  The Eznite looks really nice.

ARC mania


----------



## LITEmania

Ra : shipped today.

Arcmania : shipped today.

Dizney : shipped today.


warren,


----------



## LITEmania

SUb42-Fr said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I follow this thread for a while now and i'm very interessed by your products and i wanna know how can i pre-order an Eznite, by your other thread ?
> 
> Is there any problem for me to order one ?
> 
> 
> thank you for your answer !



we can ship from 6/11 for new order.
please wait some reviews....before ordering... 

warren,


----------



## smokelaw1

Is there a list somewhere for the passaround? I had expressed interest earlier, and would still like to be involved. 
Thanks.


----------



## jtice

smokelaw1 said:


> Is there a list somewhere for the passaround? I had expressed interest earlier, and would still like to be involved.
> Thanks.



Ditto


----------



## cmacclel

jtice said:


> Ditto



There was a passaround posted. I think I was one of the first 3 to show interest.

Mac


----------



## smokelaw1

cmacclel said:


> There was a passaround posted. I think I was one of the first 3 to show interest.
> 
> Mac


 
Where? I know it was discussed in this thread, but was there a seperate passaround? I have looked (or so I think) pretty carefully.


----------



## iced_theater

From post #228
"I will ship one to Ra on Monday morning.
And will inform the passaround procedure."


----------



## Ra

LITEmania said:


> Ra : shipped today.
> 
> Arcmania : shipped today.
> 
> Dizney : shipped today.
> 
> 
> warren,



Thanks Warren,

Looking forward receiving the little monster...

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

That light is a real stunner! Excellent job Warren, congratulations.

Please let us know where to buy from...


----------



## Tempora

What is the price?


----------



## LITEmania

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=160176
Marketplace. 
warren,


----------



## bill_n_opus

That's a nice, nice looking light. 

Maybe someday ... just got my property tax assessment - ouch!


----------



## ARC mania

Just received the Eznite. I am amazed at its size and quality. Very well made. If you are into small HID lights, I would highly recommend the Eznite. Thank you Warren.

ARC mania


----------



## XP750

reviews reviews!!!:naughty::naughty:


----------



## Uriah

Hi Warren,
Any idea on how much the rechargable battery pack will be?
And when it will be available?
Thanks


----------



## LuxLuthor

I saw these pix on your other linked website. I'll take one as soon as there is a rechargeable setup. Is it just a matter of voltage regulation for the rechargeables?


----------



## LuxLuthor

This translation is so great. I almost sprayed out my coffee when I saw the 4th paragraph here.


----------



## chesterqw

the translation OWNS MAN!!!

great find LOL.

uhhhhh, on topic, the light looks really cool.


----------



## karlthev

LuxLuthor said:


> This translation is so great. I almost sprayed out my coffee when I saw the 4th paragraph here.



Hell Lux, I pulled that one up and it sure was clear to me!! Heh, heh. Thanks, I needed that!


Karl


----------



## europium

wmirag said:


> Warren,
> 
> Whenever you can, please post:
> 
> -dimensions
> -weight
> -lumen output
> -finish
> -run time (preferably a chart)
> -rechargeable options
> 
> Thanks
> 
> W.


+1 on this request. 

I am particularly interested in the weight and a runtime plot. 

I must admit that it is cute. :naughty: 

Eu


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

LuxLuthor said:


> How can you say that? Just look at a few of the comments from below the meaningless photograph...these make perfect sense, although there is a curious preoccupation with bedspreads. Their names are also quite creative.



lol...man...i know this one is old but that is classic!


----------



## LITEmania

Ra : Have you received the light ?



*Is there anyone volunteer in USA to organize a passaround on behalf of me ?*

warren,


----------



## LITEmania

I was told that the rechargeable kit (3x18650 ) will be take another month.

warren,


----------



## XP750

cool, do keep us updated with whatever data you have,(beamshots, plots....)

I'm so getting one.


----------



## cmacclel

LITEmania said:


> Ra : Have you received the light ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there anyone volunteer in USA to organize a passaround on behalf of me ?*
> 
> warren,




I will....Pm me.

Mac


----------



## Nebula

LITEmania said:


> Ra : Have you received the light ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there anyone volunteer in USA to organize a passaround on behalf of me ?*
> 
> warren,



Warren - you may have overlooked it, but I volunteered back at post #225. I am still available if you need me. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## skalomax

So who has one?

Tell us about It. :kiss:


----------



## Ra

LITEmania said:


> Ra : Have you received the light ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there anyone volunteer in USA to organize a passaround on behalf of me ?*
> 
> warren,



I received a note from the post office about a pakkage from Seoul.. Going to pick it up tomorrow..

I keep you informed..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Ra, do a comparsion to your beautiful year long project. I put my money on Ra.


----------



## LITEmania

Ra : Thanks. Happy to hear...wish your health recovered. After your review, please ship it to *cmacclel*

cmacclel : please organize passaround, thanks. Only in US.

Nebula : yes, think cmacclel will get you on the list.

thanks all,

warren,


----------



## Ra

Forgot my postoffice is closed on mondays  !!! So have to wait one more day... 


and wait... 


and wait...


----------



## Ra

LuxLuthor said:


> Ra, do a comparsion to your beautiful year long project. I put my money on Ra.




Ofcource !! will all be in the review

But I won't let the outcome of that comparison affect my objectivity towards the Eznite mini-HID..

EDIT: thats obvious because in a way, they are not compareble: My Mini-HID is not a production-HID (would be very expensive if it was...)


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

Would you mind adding me to the list?


----------



## daimleramg

LITEmania, i'm interested in purchasing this lite, but reading this thread seems like i will have to set up some kind of password in the US? i live in Canada, please tell me what steps i need to take to order this product from u.

thanks Tom


----------



## LITEDISORDER

Hi, are these lights ready for purchase now? Are they in stock or do you have to get on a list? Can they be shipped NOW? THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## LuxLuthor

Man, 21,000+ views of this thread. Let's get this wanker out already!


----------



## LITEmania

yes, we are shipping now.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=160176

warren,


----------



## LITEmania




----------



## LuxLuthor

Ha..that last picture is awsome....LOL...Poor SF, everyone is always picking on them.


----------



## cmacclel

US Passaround posted.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2036058#post2036058

Mac


----------



## greenstuffs

Well if you consider the pricetag then it should perform in the SF level :naughty:.


LuxLuthor said:


> Ha..that last picture is awsome....LOL...Poor SF, everyone is always picking on them.


----------



## XP750

holy sh!t!! I pissed my pants!! good job!!


----------



## smokelaw1

Looks GREAT! I'll go sign up for that passaround now!


----------



## Kiessling

This looks like a very well made light with much attention to detail ...and size. Very interesting.

I still do have a few questions:

- It is unregulated ... meaning brightness slowly fades for 60 minutes?
- It is splash-proof or submersible?
- How long is start-up? Hot re-strike?
- replacement lamps?
- The buld looks like it was stripped of its outer shell. Is ther UV leakage?

Superb design !!

Would you prefer ordering via your website or how else?

bernie


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Kiessling said:


> This looks like a very well made light with much attention to detail ...and size. Very interesting.
> 
> I still do have a few questions:
> 
> - It is unregulated ... meaning brightness slowly fades for 60 minutes?
> - It is splash-proof or submersible?
> - How long is start-up? Hot re-strike?
> - replacement lamps?
> - The buld looks like it was stripped of its outer shell. Is ther UV leakage?
> 
> Superb design !!
> 
> Would you prefer ordering via your website or how else?
> 
> bernie


I've read that only the rechargeable version will be regulated.


----------



## jtice

If its a true HID with a ballast...
how could it NOT be regulated?

~John


----------



## skalomax

:thinking:


jtice said:


> If its a true HID with a ballast...
> how could it NOT be regulated?
> 
> ~John


 
That's what i saw thinking, Aren't all hid's regulated with the ballast?


Could this be a Direct Drive?


----------



## jtice

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but I didnt see it in the first post at least.

Is there an estimated runtime for this on the 3x18650 pack?
Also, can it use 4xR123 cells? If so, what is the guestimated runtime on those?

~John


----------



## jtice

skalomax said:


> :thinking:
> 
> That's what i saw thinking, Aren't all hid's regulated with the ballast?
> 
> 
> Could this be a Direct Drive?


First post says """ WA Lamp & ballast, 10W HID"""

Which I think was the one used in the MiniHIDs?
So it has a ballast, as all true HIDs would I think.
So, it would be regulated, any amount of dimming toward the very end would not be noticeable.
It will probably flicker a bit, at which point you should turn it off.
Thats if the protection in the rechargeable pack doesnt kick in first.
I think the new WA Ballasts were good down to 9.5V or so?

Though, this light looks too short up front to even fit the the WA MiniHID ballast... :thinking:

~John


----------



## Data

Got my eznite yesterday. Wow. I am very impressed with this light. 

I have a mac's mini-mini-HID (MM) that I got a year ago from MSax. He did not want to sell it so I had to hit him over the head, grab it and run.  So now I own two HID lights. I have also played with LazerCrazys BB many times and I consider that to be the holy grail of HID. But it is large and I like small lights. I like the amount of power the MM has given its size. When I saw the eznite (EZ), I just jumped on it.

Well I have no regrets so far. The EZ is very well made and puts out a very nice beam. The EZ appears to put out the same amount of power as the MM. My MM has a orange peel reflector and so has a very smooth beautiful beam. MSax told me the MMs reflector mixed the light coming out of it so it is harder to see the typical color shifts from the HID bulb. I would say he is right, you can see more color shift from the EZ. 

The EZ has a very smooth reflector and so you can see lots of the artifacts in its beam pattern. As you all know that is the down side of a smooth reflector. The up side is if you focus the EZ correctly it throws a very nice pointed beam. It will easily throw its 10W of power much farther than the MM does. I have a tree line about 1/2 mile from my house and the EZ lights it up great.

For a smooth reflector to work well with an HID point source of light, the bulb has to be set perfectly in the focal point of the reflector. The major cool feature about the EZ in my opinion is its focus. Before I got my EZ I had read somewhere that it had "two direction focusing". What the H is that? I don't know but that is lame marketing. The truth of the matter is you can focus the bulb inside the reflector in complete 3D freedom!  Yea it is that cool. The head of the light twists to move the reflector in the direction of the beam's axis, that is one dimension. But get this, the three screws on the side of the light let you move the bulb around anywhere you want in the plane that is perpendicular to the beam axis!

I have played with the perpendicular-axis-focusing (PAF) and I think it is brilliant. I think I know why they do not put any information in the manual about this PAF feature and why they only just give passing reference to it in the marketing material, it does take some thinking to use it and they do not want to have frustrated customers. For flashlight nuts like us, it really is not that hard to use after you know how it works.

The three screws pull the internal bulb mount around in the perpendicular plane. They are all snug when you get the light sort of like a bicycle wheel with only three spokes. To move the bulb you must first loosen one or two of the screws so you can tighten the screws on the opposite side. 

I am going to state right here that I think it is very important for anybody that chooses to play with this mechanism (and everybody should) to keep this in mind, "You can't hurt this thing if you do not tighten any screw down to much, just keep loosening one side and snugging the other. Never make any screw very tight, that may damage the mechanism, and it is not necessary to get it to focus anyway."

My light was focused pretty good when I got it but I started playing with it and soon it was out of wack. Now where did I put that Allen wrench? :green::nana:

I give the EZ a big :twothumbs

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Kiessling

Ah Dave ... you shouldn't have written that post. I am almost ready to buy this light ... I don't need it ... but I want it.


----------



## Data

Kiessling said:


> Ah Dave ... you shouldn't have written that post. I am almost ready to buy this light ... I don't need it ... but I want it.



Noooooooo, really, it sucks. Save your money for a SPY.


----------



## Kiessling

The money for the Titanium 007 is already saved ... I sold a kidney :nana:

This Eznite ... if it is as good as it looks ... mmmhhh ....


----------



## jtice

VERY informative post Data. :thumbsup:

The focusing system sounds very nice !!!!!!
This will solve alot of the issues we all have with smooth reflectors.

I really dont need this light either, but there are alot of features this light incorporates that are tickling my fancy!

The price is a bit more than I would like to spend, but if it can meet some of these requirements, I may have to gice in.

-Water resistant for at least a few drops in a foot of water.
-Run on R123s, or at least the 3x18650 be available soon at a fair price.
The light mainly being designed for 4 123 cells is a turnoff for me.
-Fairly fast start up time.
-Tail switch guarded enough not to accidentally turn on. (or have a lockout)
-Take a bit of a beating 

~John


----------



## antc_tw2002

Data said:


> But get this, the three screws on the side of the light let you move the bulb around anywhere you want in the plane that is perpendicular to the beam axis!


Hi Dave
But there are only *2* screws on the head, does'nt it...?:thinking:





====EDIT====
THANKS！！


----------



## jtice

I would imagine they are arranged in a triangle pattern,
and the third one would be on the backside of the light in that shot.

~John


----------



## Data

The screws are spaced every 120 degrees around the head. You circled two of them but there is one more on the dark side of the moon. :candle:


----------



## Data

John won :ironic:


----------



## cryhavok

Many thanks for the review Data :wave:

Any chance I could persuade you for a [email protected] meter reading? I would also greatly appreciate a [email protected]+1 meter reading?

I also have a Mini Mini HID with a SMO reflector. My highest reading has been a tick over 80,000 [email protected] meter. I really like the looks of this HID, plus the fact that you can position the bulb to get PERFECT focus. :devil: I'm all about the THROW :nana:

I think we all would be very much appreciate if you could post some comparison shots of the beams shooting up into the sky  Something a little like this:naughty:


----------



## Data

cryhavok, I will shoot some beam shots but I may not be the first, I can't get to it for a couple weeks yet. Just got too much to do right now.


----------



## cryhavok

Don't sweat it, Data. I greatly appreciate what you have already done :twothumbs

I can't wait to get my hands on this


----------



## LuxLuthor

I wonder how this compares to the 3" head Elephant.


----------



## cmacclel

jtice said:


> VERY informative post Data. :thumbsup:
> 
> The focusing system sounds very nice !!!!!!
> This will solve alot of the issues we all have with smooth reflectors.
> 
> I really dont need this light either, but there are alot of features this light incorporates that are tickling my fancy!
> 
> The price is a bit more than I would like to spend, but if it can meet some of these requirements, I may have to gice in.
> 
> -Water resistant for at least a few drops in a foot of water.
> -Run on R123s, or at least the 3x18650 be available soon at a fair price.
> The light mainly being designed for 4 123 cells is a turnoff for me.
> -Fairly fast start up time.
> -Tail switch guarded enough not to accidentally turn on. (or have a lockout)
> -Take a bit of a beating
> 
> ~John




The startup time for the WA Solarc system is around 15 seconds. You need to waite approx 3 seconds for a restrike in my experience.

You should be able to run this light from 3x R123 using one dummy cell. 4x R123 would overdrive the ballast to much.

Data the light sounds great I can't waite to see one myself. Any idea how the adjustment mechanism works? Does it move the whole ballast around? If so how is the ballast heatsinked? I typically shim the lamps in the sockets and it's a royal pain in the butt!

Also the MM using 3x R123's should definetly have higher lumens output as on freshly charged cells the ballast see's around 11.4v. Using 4x primaries the voltage is around 10.4v. To bad you don't have a smooth reflector available to compare the 2 lights.


----------



## jtice

That startup time will be the killer for me.
Its the same reason I barely use my MiniHID Mag 
other than that, If the light is fairly water tight, it seems very nice !

~John


----------



## Data

cmacclel, the MM is likely putting out more light. It is too close for me to call with just my eye.

Keep in mind the EZ is doing everything it can to compete with the larger reflector in the MM. It is not really fair. The only thing the EZ has in its favor is its hole is only about 1/4".

My MM has the more beautiful beam and at its best it focuses slightly tighter than the EZ does. The only way the EZ slightly out throws my MM is because of its smooth reflector. Only the smallest 10% center of the EZ's focused beam is the part that is uber-bright. I can not get it to all focus down into one tiny spot. If it did, that it would be impressive.

I like things just the way they are, for me, the two lights complement each other. The EZ is tiny and fun to mess with.

I took the head off the EZ and I can see where they broke off the glass shell. It is not possible to see inside the light from here to see if the ballast moves with the socket or not. I can see that the socket has about +-.05" of throw in it's PAF adjustment range. And the way I have mine adjusted it is close to its limit.

When I turn the head on my EZ it is clear that the reflector is not rotating perfectly about the threads. It must be slightly offset in the head. I can not see this offset with my eyes. I can only see its effect on the beam pattern. I estimate the accuracy needed to get this tiny reflector aligned properly is < 0.005".


Cheers
Dave


----------



## 4sevens

cmacclel said:


> Also the MM using 3x R123's should definetly have higher lumens output as on freshly charged cells the ballast see's around 11.4v. Using 4x primaries the voltage is around 10.4v. To bad you don't have a smooth reflector available to compare the 2 lights.


I've got a SMO reflector on my MM. When I get my ez I'll do some comparisions
with 3x rcr123's.


----------



## antc_tw2002

Here are some pics of my *Eznite*





















































Thanks！


----------



## Data

antc_tw2002, you rock! Those are great photos. 

What is iCoke ????????? We do not have that in the states.


----------



## jtice

LOL iCoke, now I have seen everything.

Guess that goes well with your iPod and iPhone?

Anyhoo, great photos, thanks for sharing.
~John


----------



## LuxLuthor

HA Ha! Those are some great and fun photos! Things do go better with Coke!


----------



## antc_tw2002

Data said:


> What is iCoke ????????? We do not have that in the states.



 You could obtain more information, please check with website at [email protected] ！


----------



## LuxLuthor

antc_tw2002 said:


> You could obtain more information, please check with website at [email protected] ！



Or maybe the wankers site would make more sense.


----------



## Ra

Lux...

What you've been waiting for..: Beamshots.

EZNITE:





Shot with DSC-R1. at 2007-06-24


And my Mini-HID monster:





Shot with DSC-R1. at 2007-06-24

Trees near roadsign at 190 yards..

My mini somewhat bigger, but running on 3x 18650 2600mAh cells:





Shot with DSC-R1. at 2007-06-24

And... difference in reflector-reflectivity.:





Shot at 2007-06-24
My mini at the left of the pic..


More to come in the review..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ra

jtice said:


> LOL iCoke, now I have seen everything.
> 
> Guess that goes well with your iPod and iPhone?
> 
> Anyhoo, great photos, thanks for sharing.
> ~John




DON'T EVER DO THAT TO MY USERNAME!! 


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Oh man....that's pretty amazing, Ra! Here, I did a gif to see it better. It would be interesting to see an Elephant 10W HID compared to it and your monster.


----------



## jtice

Thats aLOT different :thinking:
So your is only a 10W bulb and ballast also?
Or did I misunderstand that, and you are comparing it to something more powerful?

~John


----------



## easilyled

Kiessling said:


> This looks like a very well made light with much attention to detail ...and size. Very interesting.
> 
> I still do have a few questions:
> 
> - It is unregulated ... meaning brightness slowly fades for 60 minutes?
> - It is splash-proof or submersible?
> - How long is start-up? Hot re-strike?
> - replacement lamps?
> - The buld looks like it was stripped of its outer shell. Is ther UV leakage?
> 
> Superb design !!
> 
> Would you prefer ordering via your website or how else?
> 
> bernie



I have had my eye on this for sometime but nobody has answered Bernie's 
query about UV leakage.

This would really put me off since UV radiation can cause damage to eyes and skin
over time.

Please could someone confirm this one way or the other.


----------



## Ra

jtice:

Nope: same setup, wouldn't be fair if I used something more powerfull..

But: I noticed today that the batts of the Eznite already are quite empty (with about 30 minutes of playingtime..!)

So before writing my review I'm going to redo the beamshots with fresh cells.



and Easilyled:

That will all be in my review.. With a graph of the transmittance of the front-window.

Edit: If I can find a way, I'm going to measure the UV-output with a spectrophotometer (190nm-3200nm wavelength range)


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## easilyled

Ra said:


> jtice:
> 
> 
> and Easilyled:
> 
> That will all be in my review.. With a graph of the transmittance of the front-window.
> 
> Edit: If I can find a way, I'm going to measure the UV-output with a spectrophotometer (190nm-3200nm wavelength range)
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ra.



Many thanks 
Daniel/


----------



## Kiessling

Looking forward to that review !!

Does your "thing" have a 14W ballast for the 10W WA HID?

bernie


----------



## LuxLuthor

Kiessling said:


> Looking forward to that review !!
> 
> Does your "thing" have a 14W ballast for the 10W WA HID?
> 
> bernie



Good question.

I'm most interested in a comparison to the Elephant 10W WA HID that Mac has done. Their 3" FM3H heads will be an interesting comparison to the reflector made for this EZ by Polarion.


----------



## Ra

Kiessling said:


> Looking forward to that review !!
> 
> Does your "thing" have a 14W ballast for the 10W WA HID?
> 
> bernie



No Bernie, I use a 10 watt WA-ballast on overdrive and with massive heatsink..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## jtice

ohhhhh overdrive huh?
That would explain the difference in output.
Are you overdriving it with voltage, or did you mod the ballast?

Looking forward to what you have to say about the Eznite.
The light has quite a few appealing features.
I am currently looking for a nice 400+ Lumen light,
I am not real sure the Eznite fits my particular needs,
but I kinda want it anyway hehe.

~John


----------



## LuxLuthor

jtice said:


> The light has quite a few appealing features.


True, depending on some reviews and comparisons. I know one of the things Ra has in his light is a better reflector....but unless the EZ's batteries were low, I'm really surprised at that much of a difference in those two images.



jtice said:


> I am currently looking for a nice 400+ Lumen light, I am not real sure the Eznite fits my particular needs, but *I kinda want it anyway* hehe.
> 
> ~John


LOL! I know how you feel. What features in the 400+ are you looking for? BL or TL, runtime, battery type, size?


----------



## Uriah

Hi Warren,
I was wondering when the rechargeable battery pack will be available?I am interested in the 10W light but would like to have them shipped at the same time.Also how much would it be?
Thanks


----------



## MorpheusT1

Warren,


Is it ok to use 3 RCR123`s + a dummy in this light?


Regards,
Benny


----------



## jtice

LuxLuthor,

I am still not totally sure what I am after.
I have some 35W HID lights, but only one is water resistant, and requires an external battery pack, 
which kinda defeats the water resistance some.

I am mainly after a 400+ lumen light with good throw, at Least 1.5 hour runtime, but 2+ would be much better.
Li-Ion cells would be a huge plus, as I want to be able to set the light on a shelf, and know its ready to go weeks later.
Has to be rugged and water tight. I dont need to dive with it, but I do plan on using it on a boat also, so I want it to be able to take some dunks.
I also hate the startup time on HID lights.
The majority of the use will be a few seconds, here, few minutes there, etc.
So I dont want to have to wait 5 to 15 seconds for startup.
Which I know would be a problem with the Eznite, and just about any HID.

~John


----------



## cmacclel

John I'm not following you. Even with the start up Delay of the 10w Solarc system within a couple seconds it's typically brighter than your standard LED light.


Mac


----------



## Ra

jtice said:


> ohhhhh overdrive huh?
> That would explain the difference in output.
> Are you overdriving it with voltage, or did you mod the ballast?
> 
> Looking forward to what you have to say about the Eznite.
> The light has quite a few appealing features.
> I am currently looking for a nice 400+ Lumen light,
> I am not real sure the Eznite fits my particular needs,
> but I kinda want it anyway hehe.
> 
> ~John



The WA ballast I use is not regulated, so if I apply higher voltage, the bulb operates at higher wattage.
At the Welch Allyn site various graphs can be found in which you can see the relation between the input-voltage and the output-wattage of the various ballast-setups. Ofcource, overdrive is not recomended by WA and so voids warranty.

About the Eznite: The only thing I can already tell you is: If you don't mind it's not waterproof (only waterresistant..) and the 15sec startup..

BUY IT !!!!!!!!!!

Tho it will definitely run better with the upcomming (regulated??) regargable option, I'm already very impressed by the performance of the Eznite!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## jtice

cmacclel,

That is true, for the most part.
But you are not supposed to flick HIDs on and off either.
Which I tend to do alot more of, rather than just keeping a light on.
Also, at least with my MiniHID, it takes it quite a few seconds to reach a Cree brightness.

The Eznite would have to at least be dunkable for this price for me to consider it.
Eh, guess I will see more once the passaround makes it to me 

~John


----------



## LuxLuthor

Ra said:


> The WA ballast I use is not regulated, so if I apply higher voltage, the bulb operates at higher wattage.
> At the Welch Allyn site various graphs can be found in which you can see the relation between the input-voltage and the output-wattage of the various ballast-setups. Ofcource, overdrive is not recomended by WA and so voids warranty.
> 
> About the Eznite: The only thing I can already tell you is: If you don't mind it's not waterproof (only waterresistant..) and the 15sec startup..
> 
> BUY IT !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tho it will definitely run better with the upcomming (regulated??) regargable option, I'm already very impressed by the performance of the Eznite!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ra.



Ra, did you finish your overall review, and rechecking the full charge of the EZ batteries? (Particularly in light of those two photo's which were not even close and cannot all be related to your high quality reflector.)

jtice, your lumen and run time demand restricts your choices to a HID, and maybe one of the multiple LED's with agressive Lithium battery combination...but not sure the batteries can last that long with 2 or more Cree/Seoul LED's. I think you need to pick your compromises.


----------



## europium

jtice said:


> LuxLuthor,
> 
> I am still not totally sure what I am after.
> I have some 35W HID lights, but only one is water resistant, and requires an external battery pack,
> which kinda defeats the water resistance some.
> 
> I am mainly after a 400+ lumen light with good throw, at Least 1.5 hour runtime, but 2+ would be much better.
> Li-Ion cells would be a huge plus, as I want to be able to set the light on a shelf, and know its ready to go weeks later.
> Has to be rugged and water tight. I dont need to dive with it, but I do plan on using it on a boat also, so I want it to be able to take some dunks.
> I also hate the startup time on HID lights.
> The majority of the use will be a few seconds, here, few minutes there, etc.
> So I dont want to have to wait 5 to 15 seconds for startup.
> Which I know would be a problem with the Eznite, and just about any HID.
> 
> ~John


I, too, have similar requirements, except most of my uses will be continuous. But I want instant-on for those times when I need to briefly "reach out and touch someone." 

I've been considering the Eznite HID, but also the Wolf Eyes M300 incandescent.

More on the M300 *here* and *here*. 

I would like to participate in *the Eznite passaround*, but I presently have only 187 posts on CPFM (even though I have over 200 posts here on CPF--the difference is an artifact of the splitting of the marketplace off from CPF proper). 

Eu


----------



## Ra

LuxLuthor said:


> Ra, did you finish your overall review, and rechecking the full charge of the EZ batteries? (Particularly in light of those two photo's which were not even close and cannot all be related to your high quality reflector.)



I need to do some measurements and beamshots this weekend. After that I will complete my review, which will be posted when completely finished..
I think I will post the review next tuesday or wednesday..

Tomorrow I'm going to start the extensive runtime-tests.:duck:

I'll keep you posted..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## cmacclel

RA a runtime plot was completed with this same ballast and lamp a couple years back and ran 1:20 minutes before shutting down. I'm eager to see what you are getting.

This was the link to the runtime chart but the link no longer works.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/829967&postcount=711

Mac


----------



## LuxLuthor

Will also be interesting to see how it compares reflector-wise to those most excellent Ellie HIDS that Mac and FM made.


----------



## Ra

cmacclel said:


> RA a runtime plot was completed with this same ballast and lamp a couple years back and ran 1:20 minutes before shutting down. I'm eager to see what you are getting.
> 
> This was the link to the runtime chart but the link no longer works.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/829967&postcount=711
> 
> Mac



I ended the runtime-test when the bulb started to flicker: A few seconds over one hour! As the runtime chart in my review will show, you will end up with 40% output at one hour !

Tomorrow I need to take some beamshots. Review nearly finished (text already is..), so posting-deadline (tuesday or wednesday) still stands..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I am waiting with popcorn-baited breath.


----------



## That_Guy

Ra,

Have you tried adjusting the focus on the Eznite? Have you tried focusing on the tip of the cathode like you did with your 10W HID monster?


----------



## Ra

That_Guy said:


> Ra,
> 
> Have you tried adjusting the focus on the Eznite? Have you tried focusing on the tip of the cathode like you did with your 10W HID monster?



Ofcource I did.. That was the main reason I wanted to test this light ! And it works !!

Focused at the hotspot within the arc near the anode gives a whopping 220,000 cp's !! 

But as the beamshots in my upcomming review will show: The high-cp hotspot is quite small (as expected..)


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ra

Review ready !!!! In the Review-section of these forums:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2067547#post2067547


Enjoy!!



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## karlthev

Dang, I can't seem to hyperlink on this one! Where else to look?


Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor

Beautiful review, Ra! Thanks


----------



## karlthev

Found it!


Karl


----------



## Uriah

Well anyone else have any reviews or news???
Come on guys on the pass around lets hear your thoughts.
Any news on the rechargeable battery pack?


----------



## LuxLuthor

Yeah, I'd like to hear how it compares to Mac's Elephants


----------



## Ra

Tracking service said:

"Your item arrived in the United States at KENNEDY AMC at 3:01 PM on July 11, 2007."

I don't know how long it takes them to get the Eznite to Mac..

I'll keep an eye on it..

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## cmacclel

I have received the light and she is a little beauty. More later 

Mac


----------



## LuxLuthor

cmacclel said:


> I have received the light and she is a little beauty. More later
> 
> Mac



 This will be a very important review since so many of Mac's Elephants are already out there....and they are using the 3" Head.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Warren,


PM sent regarding my issue with the light.

The battery holder did not fix the problem.


Regards,
Benny


----------



## Patriot

Thanks for the review and great pics Ra. I'm looking forward to the release of this light.


----------



## lucio

Kiessling said:


> While I was quite interested in small HIDs a while back ... IMHO the new LEDs have killed this application. Take three Cree or Seoul LEDs ... and you got a smaller package with the same luminous flux and longer runtime and better efficiency ... and no startup and bulb to break.



yep, I agree.

no need for portable HID in the next future, so I'm even happier with my AE Powerlight (definitely not pockable but still A LOT more light than any lightweight cree).

but up to today, there's still a place for a good little HID.


----------



## Ra

Review updated with more pictures...


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Ra said:


> Review updated with more pictures...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ra.



It looks like you got a 2nd one? Thanks for those close up views with match. That is some amazing technology.


----------



## Ra

LuxLuthor said:


> It looks like you got a 2nd one? Thanks for those close up views with match. That is some amazing technology.




No Lux, I didn't get a new one... unfortunately..

I made those picts just before shipping the little monster to Mac..



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Any other reviews....like against Mac's 10W HID?


----------



## Nebula

Lux - there should be something coming up very soon. I sent the Eznite pass around on to Starfiretoo who told me that he has one of Mac's 10W HIDs and that he plans to do a comparison of the two. 

Kirk 



LuxLuthor said:


> Any other reviews....like against Mac's 10W HID?


----------



## griff

What happened here? Who has the light? Can I buy one?


----------



## Ra

LuxLuthor said:


> Any other reviews....like against Mac's 10W HID?



I hoped mac was going to do that himself, guess not..

Maybe mac is busy to remove the protective envelopes from his WA HID-bulbs right now, and trying to obtain some electro-formed reflectors for his mini's...


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## cmacclel

Ra said:


> I hoped mac was going to do that himself, guess not..
> 
> Maybe mac is busy to remove the protective envelopes from his WA HID-bulbs right now, and trying to obtain some electro-formed reflectors for his mini's...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ra.



Ra I do not have any lights on hand. I sold everything I had in stock when I purchased my house  The Eznite is a very nice light though to compare it to a 3x17670 powered light would not be fair as the Li-ion powered light is overdriving the ballast and it noticably brighter. The only thing that would worry me about the Eznite is the fact the business end aluminmum is very thin. If it where dropped I do not think it would survive.

Mac


----------



## Ra

I fully understand mac,

The fragile buisness-end is something I also noted in my review..

I do know that the Li-Ion powered units are brighter on lumens-output, it's the difference in throw I'm interested in..

And there is the question how much will be the supplied voltage to the ballast of the Eznite with the regulated Li-Ion pack.


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ra

Anyone heard anything from Warren lately????

Seems his last post was on june 21, in this thread..

And he never reacted on my review...



Are you still among us Warren!!?? Or are you busy selling tonnes of Eznite's??



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Bushman5

wheeeee, its a little piglet!!!  







i want one!


----------



## Nanomiser

Hi Warren,

Are you still selling the Eznite? I'm very interested.

[email protected]

:naughty:


----------



## Patriot

Me too.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

LuxLuthor said:


> This translation is so great. I almost sprayed out my coffee when I saw the 4th paragraph here.



I've never read something that funny before!! I got tears in my eyes!! Thanks lux!


----------



## dudemar

Wow the last 2 paragraphs made me feel like I was on acid. It would've been a nice touch if the spelling variant "Enzyte" was mentioned somewhere in there.

Seriously though, I would be interested in buying this but I'm afraid the seller is long gone from CPF.

Dudemar


----------



## 4sevens

I'm still up for a 3x18650 body mentioned in the OP if it ever happens


----------



## chakrawal

dudemar said:


> Wow the last 2 paragraphs made me feel like I was on acid. It would've been a nice touch if the spelling variant "Enzyte" was mentioned somewhere in there.
> 
> Seriously though, I would be interested in buying this but I'm afraid the seller is long gone from CPF.
> 
> Dudemar


His last post was on 12/1/07 so I think he still around but for some reason never replied on this thread.You can buy it directly from his website:http://litemania.com/front/php/product.php?product_no=540&main_cate_no=147&display_group=1
for KRW462,000=$494.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

Hopefully he doesn't have the chinese mafia on his *** or something


----------



## Patriot

4sevens said:


> I'm still up for a 3x18650 body mentioned in the OP if it ever happens



That would be perfect. Primaries are out of the question for me because I use my lights constantly. The thought of loading up low capacity RCR123s every time......well, let's just say it would be annoying once the new wore off. This light would be pure magic with 3x18650.


----------



## cmacclel

Patriot36 said:


> That would be perfect. Primaries are out of the question for me because I use my lights constantly. The thought of loading up low capacity RCR123s every time......well, let's just say it would be annoying once the new wore off. This light would be pure magic with 3x18650.



I think your kind off missing the point of the EzNite (my point anyway ) This light the smallest HID in the world that I know of. If you looking for a work light with tons of runtime then I can build you up a Mag HID that will be brighter and run for 3+hours on "C"Li-Ions. The light if course would be 2 times the size.

Mac


----------



## Stereodude

I would think that if they don't get to market soon there won't be much of a market with all the progress LEDs and multiple emitter lights are making. :shrug:


----------



## cmacclel

Stereodude said:


> I would think that if they don't get to market soon there won't be much of a market with all the progress LEDs and multiple emitter lights are making. :shrug:



Like I have said many times 

LED's are great for medium range and flood applications. Nothing can touch a Short-Arc or HID for long range applications.


Mac


----------



## Stereodude

cmacclel said:


> Nothing can touch a Short-Arc or HID for long range applications.


That's only because the commonly available LEDs can't push 500 Lumens just yet. Multi-emitter lights can though. There is nothing inherent about LEDs stopping them from catching HID in long range applications. It's all about lumens and reflector design. Once you have the former, add in the latter and bam! Long range. :devil:


----------



## cmacclel

Stereodude said:


> That's only because the commonly available LEDs can't push 500 Lumens just yet. Multi-emitter lights can though. There is nothing inherent about LEDs stopping them from catching HID in long range applications. It's all about lumens and reflector design. Once you have the former, add in the latter and bam! Long range. :devil:



Sorry but you are wrong. The LED die is much much bigger than the arc of an HID. The smaller the light source the farther the throw.

The only way an LED is coming close to HID is using an Aspherical lens. 

MAc


----------



## Data

Mac is right, it is all about the size. I don't actually use my EZNite, it is a shelf queen but when I hand it to a friend (it just turns on, cuz it has primary bats) they are blown away at its power. Its craftsmanship isn't bad either. 

Now my mini-mini-HID, I use that one. 


Cheers


----------



## cmacclel

Data said:


> Mac is right, it is all about the size. I don't actually use my EZNite, it is a shelf queen but when I hand it to a friend (it just turns on, cuz it has primary bats) they are blown away at its power. Its craftsmanship isn't bad either.
> 
> Now my mini-mini-HID, I use that one.
> 
> 
> Cheers




Data 3 R123'S and a dummy cell will make it 200 Lumens brighter 

Mac


----------



## Data

cmacclel said:


> Data 3 R123'S and a dummy cell will make it 200 Lumens brighter
> 
> Mac




Oh, I have brighter . . . :nana:


----------



## Stereodude

cmacclel said:


> Sorry but you are wrong. The LED die is much much bigger than the arc of an HID. The smaller the light source the farther the throw.


So, you're breaking out the ol' etendue argument? oo:


----------



## Ra

cmacclel said:


> Sorry but you are wrong. The LED die is much much bigger than the arc of an HID. The smaller the light source the farther the throw.
> 
> The only way an LED is coming close to HID is using an Aspherical lens.
> 
> MAc



Mac, you must add something to that: 

"The LED die is much much bigger than the arc of an HID 'with the same lumens output'.."

And: If you perfectly focus the bulb of the EZnite, you can reach over 200,000 cp at the center of the beam! Right now, even a Cree Q5 with an aspherical lens with the same diameter as the EZnite-reflector cannot top that!

Ofcource, with the ongoing revolution in the led-world (same die-dimensions, higher lumens..) this can change in a few years.. 


best,

Ra.


----------



## Nanomiser

Hi Mac,

I'll take you up on that offer! I'm interested in one of your Osram 1000 lumen mags. 

Nanomiser


----------



## Nanomiser

Nanomiser


----------



## Phaserburn

did this project die?


----------



## Isak Hawk

Just wondering how this would compare to the Microfire Terminator III (t503). The two lights have pretty much the same dimensions and both are 10W HID's, but I'm assuming this would easily out-throw the Microfire because of the superior reflector?

I'm looking for a compact throw-monster I could keep in my jacket pocket. I had pretty much settled on the Microfire before I saw this, and now I'm not sure... insights anyone?


----------



## iced_theater

Can't comment on the Microfire, but it has a strippled reflector while the Eznite has a smooth reflector and can probably throw considerably further. Though who knows on the quality of either. I was in the passaround on the Eznite and had constant problems with it.


----------



## Ra

Te Eznite propably is the best throwing 10watt mini HID, that is comercially aviable!

But: You need to have some "flashlight skills" to obtain that throw !

Like I said in my Eznite review, the bulb needs to be very precisely collimated by the x-y collimation screws at the side, before you ever can enjoy this super throw! But in the back of my mind, I already knew that most people would not know how to properly collimate the light.

I found this confirmed by the fact that at all beamshots and remarks about the light, that were posted during the pass around, never showed a properly collimated Eznite! When not properly collimated, the cp-output is around 45,000-60,000 cp (which is quite average for a 10watt mini HID)
However, I managed to squeeze a mere 200,000 cp out of it by exactly collimating the bulb!

The unit I used for my review was exactly the same unit that was used for the pass around (serial 0008) And was exactly collimated when it left my door!

I absolutely didn't have any issues with this unit, but I must mention that the setup could develope some power issues after a while: Contacts on battery holder, but the switch for sure could start to give problems:

When a halogen torch experiences some small power interruptions, that are very short, you'll propably won't even notice..
But with the electronics of Eznite, the back switch of the Eznite could cause problems : When on, a very little tap on it with your finger, could impose an ultra short power interruption! Result: The Eznite directly shutts off, with the switch still in the on-position!
It will need a three second reset. So, to recover from this, the light need to be switched off for at least three seconds, before turning it on again.

To go a step further: If the switch becomes dirty inside, the contact will be unstable during switch-on: With the electronics directly reacting on this, the Eznite meight not come to life at all !!

Oh, And this is one of the reasons I designed a reed-switch / double relay setup for my mini HID! No power problems ever!..


Best,

Ra.


----------



## Isak Hawk

Thank you iced_theater and Ra 

This one is very tempting. I don't mind the long startup time, and the 4x 123 battery pack is actually a big plus for me (could act as spares for my EDC's in an emergency). 
It sounds like the switch is a weak link though. I wonder if the lint/dust in my pocket could get inside the switch and cause problems. It would also be interesting to know if the Microfire has the same weakness.


----------



## cmacclel

iced_theater said:


> Can't comment on the Microfire, but it has a strippled reflector while the Eznite has a smooth reflector and can probably throw considerably further. Though who knows on the quality of either. I was in the passaround on the Eznite and had constant problems with it.




Constant problems??? Thats a pretty harsh statement can you please elaborate?

I thought your problem was due to the lamp not being fully seated into the socket??? For a light that was shipped all over the world and spent most of its life being manhandled by shipping carriers I don't think this is an issue at all. 

As for quality the EZnite it is one of the best quality lights I have ever seen. The machine work and fit an finish is 100% perfect. The ballast and lamp used in genuine Welch Allyn and it the BEST QUALITY ballast out there. I have used this ballast in 100+ Mini=HID's and have not had even one failure. 

Mac


----------



## scott.cr

cmacclel said:


> For a light that was shipped all over the world and spent most of its life being manhandled by shipping carriers I don't think this is an issue at all.



I have to agree. Ra stated that the HID capsule was perfectly collimated when it left his hands, and I believe him. When I received the light, the lamp was way off. I didn't screw with it because it wasn't my light, and I was pretty much figuring hey, this light has been handled by "throwers" (e.g. box throwers) for the past 20,000 miles... so okay, it's been beaten a little, probably jarring the capsule loose. And who knows what other CPFers did anonymously to it too!!


----------



## Ra

cmacclel said:


> As for quality the EZnite it is one of the best quality lights I have ever seen. The machine work and fit an finish is 100% perfect. The ballast and lamp used in genuine Welch Allyn and it the BEST QUALITY ballast out there. I have used this ballast in 100+ Mini=HID's and have not had even one failure.
> 
> Mac



I also sounded a bit harsh earlier, not my intention. Mac is right. And we also should take it's prisetag in mind.. For the quality and performance, it is very cheap!

Ra.


----------



## kabkbak7321

Are we still able to purchase them from somewhere other than the Jillite website I cant make heads or tails as to what I need to do there!


----------



## Data

The eznite is made very well and it is engineered so it can be adjusted perfectly if one chooses to take the time. I still use mine occasionally and I have never had a single problem with it.








Cheers
Dave


----------



## Patriot

kabkbak7321 said:


> Are we still able to purchase them from somewhere other than the Jillite website I cant make heads or tails as to what I need to do there!



I'm having the same problem and need some guidance from someone 'in the know.' I'd like to purchase one but don't know how to do it in Korean.


----------



## Ra

Patriot36 said:


> I'm having the same problem and need some guidance from someone 'in the know.' I'd like to purchase one but don't know how to do it in Korean.



Send a PM to Warren (LITEmania) He is not always quick with answering PM's.. But worth a try..


Ra.


----------



## Phaserburn

Anyway for the EZnite to use rechargeables?


----------



## cmacclel

Phaserburn said:


> Anyway for the EZnite to use rechargeables?



3R123 + 1 dummy cell

Mac


----------



## Patriot

Ra said:


> Te Eznite propably is the best throwing 10watt mini HID, that is comercially aviable!
> 
> But: You need to have some "flashlight skills" to obtain that throw !
> 
> Like I said in my Eznite review, the bulb needs to be very precisely collimated by the x-y collimation screws at the side, before you ever can enjoy this super throw! But in the back of my mind, I already knew that most people would not know how to properly collimate the light.
> 
> I found this confirmed by the fact that at all beamshots and remarks about the light, that were posted during the pass around, never showed a properly collimated Eznite! When not properly collimated, the cp-output is around 45,000-60,000 cp (which is quite average for a 10watt mini HID)
> However, I managed to squeeze a mere 200,000 cp out of it by exactly collimating the bulb!
> 
> The unit I used for my review was exactly the same unit that was used for the pass around (serial 0008) And was exactly collimated when it left my door!
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ra.




Ra, I happen to be the owner of serial 0008 now but I didn't realize it was the pass around light until just now. 

As you had mentioned, the collimation wasn't even close and the beam was a mess. After about 10 minutes of dialing things in I've got a nice, white hot spot in the middle but the bottom edge is a bit soft, most noticeable in the underexposed shot. When I look at the reflector face the bulb appears to be directly, dead center in the reflector hole and as you can see, the beam center is sharp and bright. Any idea what's causing the softness near the bottom? It's occurring at 90 degrees to the wire and doesn't seem to be related to that.

Thanks Ra.

1/100 5.6 ISO400





1/10 5.6 ISO400


----------



## Ra

Hi Patriot36,

As the beamshots show, you have successfully recollimated the light..

About the softness in the lower part of the beam: The ballast is not regulated, so when the battery-voltage drops, the bulb becomes underdriven, causing part of the ingredients to condensate at the coldest part of the bulb (lower part), blocking a few % of the output.

You can check this by moving the lower part of the beampattern towards the top, by "rolling" the Eznite during operation. With the soft part of the beam on top, (if I'm right..) it should vanish within a few seconds, but chances are that, again, another soft part formes within the lower part of the beampattern.

I have the same effect with my Mini-HID when the batteries are almost empty! 


Best,

Ra.


----------



## Patriot

Ra, Your diagnosis couldn't have been more spot on. It was indeed just low batteries. I forgot that it wasn't regulated even though I remembered afterwards that you had pointed that out in your review of this light. I installed a fresh set of batteries and the beam softness went away. 

I what a difference the collimated beam makes. I can see the hot spot faintly at 297 meters on a powerline tower. Amazing for a 10W!

Thanks again


----------



## iced_theater

cmacclel said:


> Constant problems??? Thats a pretty harsh statement can you please elaborate?
> 
> I thought your problem was due to the lamp not being fully seated into the socket??? For a light that was shipped all over the world and spent most of its life being manhandled by shipping carriers I don't think this is an issue at all.



Simple, since opening it, I had problems with it until the night prior to shipping it back to you after finding out the bulb was nearly out of the socket.

I showed many pictures asking if things looked fine on it and never received any help or potential ideas on what could be wrong.

In any case, I don't believe this thread needs to be brought down like the one in the Marketplace was.


----------



## Ra

Patriot36 said:


> I what a difference the collimated beam makes. I can see the hot spot faintly at 297 meters on a powerline tower. Amazing for a 10W!
> 
> Thanks again



You indeed need to take time to perfectly collimate the bulb and focus on the hotspot near the anode (like you did..)
Only then you can enjoy the exeptional throw, which is better than most more powerfull HID-flashlights.
But you propably already noticed that the super-throwing hotspot is quite small in size.. But who cares: Small spot or not, it throws like no other light with those dimensions!


Best,

Ra.


----------



## Patriot

Ra said:


> You indeed need to take time to perfectly collimate the bulb and focus on the hotspot near the anode (like you did..)
> Only then you can enjoy the exeptional throw, which is better than most more powerfull HID-flashlights.
> But you propably already noticed that the super-throwing hotspot is quite small in size.. But who cares: Small spot or not, it throws like no other light with those dimensions!
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ra.




Like you said, the hot spot is small but large enough to be seen at almost 300 meters on something that wasn't very solid or reflective. I was trying to get some pictures of it but was unimpressed by the results. I'll probably have to go somewhere where the light pollution isn't such an issue, which thankfully isn't very far away. 

Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## cmacclel

iced_theater said:


> In any case, I don't believe this thread needs to be brought down like the one in the Marketplace was.




Your the one that posted you had "Constant Problems" when you knew that after re-seating the bulb fixed all your problems.........why you would even post something like that makes ZERO sense to me.

Mac


----------



## Patriot

Ra said:


> You indeed need to take time to perfectly collimate the bulb and focus on the hotspot near the anode (like you did..)
> Only then you can enjoy the exeptional throw, which is better than most more powerfull HID-flashlights.
> But you propably already noticed that the super-throwing hotspot is quite small in size.. But who cares: Small spot or not, it throws like no other light with those dimensions!
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ra.




I'm now running the EZNITE off of 4 3.0V RCR123s. They charged to just under 3.2V each. I also tuned the collimation even more precisely which took about another 15 minutes of fine adjustment. I'm now able to project an easily visible spot on a power line tower at 346 meters, although I wasn't able to get a picture of it because of the overpowering street lights. Between the rechargeables and the fine collimation it really turbofied this light. 346 meters in an incredible distance for a 39mm reflector! I guess the fact that the reflector is "by Polarion" has a lot to do with it. I'm almost more surprised with this light than I am with the PH-40, just because of its performance to size ratio.

Here are a few pics.































Size comparison with a few other known lights:





Some 20 foot beam shots of varying shutter speed:




















This final one was at F5.6 and 1/200th





It really show how intense that little spot is and why is throws so far. This light is a keeper. :twothumbs


----------



## DM51

Excellent write-up and comparison. It's _*tiny!*_ 

Sorry if this has been asked before, but what is the start-up time to full power?


----------



## Phaserburn

A little off topic, but did Jil ever update their CR2 lights with Crees?

:thinking:


----------



## Patriot

Phaserburn said:


> A little off topic, but did Jil ever update their CR2 lights with Crees?
> 
> :thinking:



Yes, a long time ago. They were one of the first to use the cree including the UV cree. Too bad there isn't any "regular" dealer for them at this time.


----------



## Patriot

DM51 said:


> Excellent write-up and comparison. It's _*tiny!*_
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but what is the start-up time to full power?



Thanks DM. I'm really hoping to take a few HIDs out this weekend and get some long range shots.

Although it seems to reach full brightness in about 15 seconds it probably takes 20-25 seconds for the "run" color to settle in on primaries. Running the 3.0V RCR123s seems to have shortened the start-up time a little. I'll time it tonight since my only four 3.0V RCRs are charging at the moment.


----------



## DM51

15 secs isn't bad at all for something that size. I was expecting to hear 30+ secs. It really does look like a very high-quality little item.


----------



## jufam44

I'm impressed with it's size to performance ratio. I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but how much does it cost?

Thanks!
-Max


----------



## Patriot

DM51 said:


> 15 secs isn't bad at all for something that size. I was expecting to hear 30+ secs. It really does look like a very high-quality little item.



I loaded up the freshly charged cells and fired it up. It was 13-14 seconds. After that there isn't any apparent increase that my eyes can detect. I should really do it with a light meter though.

Anyhow, like you said...fairly snappy for a little critter....:naughty:


----------



## Patriot

jufam44 said:


> I'm impressed with it's size to performance ratio. I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but how much does it cost?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Max




I think that they're about $475, which I used to think was a lot for this light before I owned it. What's funny is that it throws slightly farther than my "35W" warrior. Just shows me how important a high quality reflector is for throw. 

I have found one thing that I perceive to be a small handicap and that's the lens/window. It's fairly reflective and I think it's restricting the full lumen output some. I'm thinking about installing a 41.8mm UCL in it.......
:thinking:


----------



## Phaserburn

Thanks, Patriot. So, where does one buy a CR2 Cree Jil? Their website lists the led as a luxeon 3W.


----------



## Patriot

Phaserburn said:


> Thanks, Patriot. So, where does one buy a CR2 Cree Jil? Their website lists the led as a luxeon 3W.



Hmmm.....................:thinking:

Possibly from Litemania.....but that might be a long shot since there is no regular distributor that I'm aware of. Too bad because the products are 1st class.


----------



## Ra

Reflector by Polarion???

Well, they are aviable at Opti-Forms:

http://www.optiforms.com/3000products/31320parabolic/3132parabolicGEO.html

For me, it's hard to beleve that Polarion makes those themselves, it's an expensive process. But it is possible..

Best,

Ra.


----------



## husky20

were can i get one of those lights are they now on sale?:thinking:


----------



## Patriot

husky20 said:


> were can i get one of those lights are they now on sale?:thinking:



They're for sale from Jil Lite. The only problem is that I think you need to be able to read Korean to order one.....

http://www.jillite.com/front/php/product.php?product_no=626&main_cate_no=1&display_group=3


----------



## Patriot

Ra said:


> Reflector by Polarion???
> 
> Well, they are aviable at Opti-Forms:
> 
> http://www.optiforms.com/3000products/31320parabolic/3132parabolicGEO.html
> 
> For me, it's hard to beleve that Polarion makes those themselves, it's an expensive process. But it is possible..
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ra.




Interesting isn't it? I don't recall anyone mentioning this in any of the reviews or by anyone involved in the pass around.






I did attempt to install a 41.8mm UCL lens but it was .8mm to large in diameter. It sure looked great sitting over the reflector. I appeared as if there was no glass there at all. My guess is that the glass they installed is a 40.0mm Borofloat and I wouldn't have the first clue how to turn sand down a 41.8 UCL to 41.0mm. 

:thinking:

Too bad because I think it would help very noticeably with output and throw.


----------



## Data

Patriot36 said:


> . . . I did attempt to install a 41.8mm UCL lens but it was .8mm to large in diameter. It sure looked great sitting over the reflector. I appeared as if there was no glass there at all. My guess is that the glass they installed is a 40.0mm Borofloat and I wouldn't have the first clue how to turn sand down a 41.8 UCL to 41.0mm.
> 
> :thinking:
> 
> Too bad because I think it would help very noticeably with output and throw.




It would not be difficult, you need a 4" rotary sander (or drill ) with lots of fresh wet sanding paper (150 grit will do). It will use up the paper quick but you don't have that far to go. Lightly sand he edge of the glass with water constantly running on the paper ( do not let the glass go dry ).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## husky20

Why isn't there a US distributer for these they look very nice! I will volunteer:thumbsup:


----------



## Nos

just use the google website translation tool. answers a lot of questions


----------



## Patriot

Nos said:


> just use the google website translation tool. answers a lot of questions



Oh...really? I didn't know it had that feature. I'll give it a try. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sengoku

Are the batteries in a parallel connection? i was wondering if i could use 4x R123s.


----------



## LITEmania

Sengoku said:


> Are the batteries in a parallel connection? i was wondering if i could use 4x R123s.



Use 3x R123 plus One dummy cell.
Serial connection.
Will mail your request on Monday.
Thanks

warren,


----------



## karlthev

Sorry for being so dang inquisitive on this one but, is this the same WA bulb used in Mac's HIDs---the Mini, the Mini-mini??? Mac?


Karl


----------



## karlthev

Patriot36, PM to you.


Karl


----------



## cmacclel

karlthev said:


> Sorry for being so dang inquisitive on this one but, is this the same WA bulb used in Mac's HIDs---the Mini, the Mini-mini??? Mac?
> 
> 
> Karl



Yes it's the same Welch Allen bulb but has the outer glass envelope removed.

Mac


----------



## karlthev

Thanks Mac! 


Karl


----------



## Patriot

karlthev said:


> Patriot36, PM to you.
> 
> 
> Karl




Replied..


----------



## Sengoku

Is it normal that my eznite flickers for 3 seconds then shuts off at 10.50v? im using AW R123s, they measure 3.5v each, theres still quite alot of power left?


----------



## cmacclel

The WA Ballast runs down to around 8-9v. Maybe your batteries are sagging from the 1-amp+ load.

Mac


----------



## Sengoku

Thanks for the reply, im not sure, these are the newest high current cells from AW which should provide enough power. Its only been on for like 15mins max aswell..


----------



## Patriot

Sengoku said:


> Is it normal that my eznite flickers for 3 seconds then shuts off at 10.50v? im using AW R123s, they measure 3.5v each, theres still quite alot of power left?



Are you using 3 AWs plus a dummy cell or are you trying to run four 3.7V AWs?


----------



## Sengoku

Im using 3 x R123 + 1 dummy cell.


----------



## Patriot

Sengoku said:


> Im using 3 x R123 + 1 dummy cell.



I've taken 35+ minute walks with Mac's mini-HID on 3 X AW R123s and it was still running when I got home. It sounds like your batteries are not performing very well under load. 

Last night I walked for over 45 minutes with the eznite and was using 4 X 3.0V RCR123s by Tenergy, from Battery Junction. They seem to perform the best in that light if you like using rechargeables.


----------



## Sengoku

Ive done another runtime test with 3x ultrafire cells this time, but it still gets only 20mins and cuts off at 10.50v :thinking: It must be something wrong with the ballast? ill try once more with 4xprimary cells and see what happens..


----------



## cmacclel

Sengoku said:


> Ive done another runtime test with 3x ultrafire cells this time, but it still gets only 20mins and cuts off at 10.50v :thinking: It must be something wrong with the ballast? ill try once more with 4xprimary cells and see what happens..


 

How are you performing the runtime test? The EZnite is a tiny light and does not dissapate heat very well. I hope your not just turning it in and leaving it on a table. You hand acts as a heatsink to remove heat from the light. Also with 3 R123's your overdriving the ballast by 1.5v so heat is even more of an issue.

Mac


----------



## Data

Sengoku said:


> Ive done another runtime test with 3x ultrafire cells this time, but it still gets only 20mins and cuts off at 10.50v :thinking: It must be something wrong with the ballast? ill try once more with 4xprimary cells and see what happens..



What Mac said, plus, are you measuring the voltage under load?


----------



## Sengoku

No I used it outside, the temperature was about 0°C last night, it didnt get hot at all. i have no idea how to measure the voltage under load.


----------



## Patriot

cmacclel said:


> How are you performing the runtime test? The EZnite is a tiny light and does not dissapate heat very well. I hope your not just turning it in and leaving it on a table. You hand acts as a heatsink to remove heat from the light. Also with 3 R123's your overdriving the ballast by 1.5v so heat is even more of an issue.
> 
> Mac



Mac, if 3 R123's overdrive the ballast by 1.5V does that mean that 4 primaries are overdriving it by .9V. Also, wont 3 R123's sag more quickly than 4 primaries? If 3 R123's are overdriving the ballast wouldn't it only be a few minuntes until the batteries drop below 4.0V each..which would happen very quickly?


Sengoku...good call on running it on four primaries for recording baseline performance.


----------



## LITEDISORDER

Ra said:


> Te Eznite propably is the best throwing 10watt mini HID, that is comercially aviable!
> 
> But: You need to have some "flashlight skills" to obtain that throw !
> 
> Like I said in my Eznite review, the bulb needs to be very precisely collimated by the x-y collimation screws at the side, before you ever can enjoy this super throw! But in the back of my mind, I already knew that most people would not know how to properly collimate the light.
> 
> I found this confirmed by the fact that at all beamshots and remarks about the light, that were posted during the pass around, never showed a properly collimated Eznite! When not properly collimated, the cp-output is around 45,000-60,000 cp (which is quite average for a 10watt mini HID)
> However, I managed to squeeze a mere 200,000 cp out of it by exactly collimating the bulb!
> 
> The unit I used for my review was exactly the same unit that was used for the pass around (serial 0008) And was exactly collimated when it left my door!
> 
> I absolutely didn't have any issues with this unit, but I must mention that the setup could develope some power issues after a while: Contacts on battery holder, but the switch for sure could start to give problems:
> 
> When a halogen torch experiences some small power interruptions, that are very short, you'll propably won't even notice..
> But with the electronics of Eznite, the back switch of the Eznite could cause problems : When on, a very little tap on it with your finger, could impose an ultra short power interruption! Result: The Eznite directly shutts off, with the switch still in the on-position!
> It will need a three second reset. So, to recover from this, the light need to be switched off for at least three seconds, before turning it on again.
> 
> To go a step further: If the switch becomes dirty inside, the contact will be unstable during switch-on: With the electronics directly reacting on this, the Eznite meight not come to life at all !!
> 
> Oh, And this is one of the reasons I designed a reed-switch / double relay setup for my mini HID! No power problems ever!..
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Ra.


Hi, Can you tell me the proper way to COLLIMATE the light? Is it just centering of the lamp to the reflecter, or is there more to it? (a step by step process would be very helpfull.THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## cmacclel

Patriot36 said:


> Mac, if 3 R123's overdrive the ballast by 1.5V does that mean that 4 primaries are overdriving it by .9V. Also, wont 3 R123's sag more quickly than 4 primaries? If 3 R123's are overdriving the ballast wouldn't it only be a few minuntes until the batteries drop below 4.0V each..which would happen very quickly?
> 
> 
> Sengoku...good call on running it on four primaries for recording baseline performance.


 

The R123's hold 3.7v under the 1 amp load pretty much throughout the runtime. The CR123's drop to 2.5v under a 1 amp load.

Mac


----------



## Patriot

cmacclel said:


> The R123's hold 3.7v under the 1 amp load pretty much throughout the runtime. The CR123's drop to 2.5v under a 1 amp load.
> 
> Mac



Ok, that makes sense. 

Thanks Mac.


----------



## Patriot

LITEDISORDER said:


> Hi, Can you tell me the proper way to COLLIMATE the light? Is it just centering of the lamp to the reflecter, or is there more to it? (a step by step process would be very helpfull.THANKS CHARLIE



Yes Charlie, you are centering the lamp in the reflector but you're doing this by observing the beam not the by eyeballing the alignment from the front. What looks centered from the front can still leave you a long way off the mark.

I'm sure that Ra will explain the collimation procedure in fantastic detail and certainly better than I can. If you would allow me I'd be happy to share with you what I've discovered after tinkering with the EZNITE for a month or so now.

There are basically two focus depth settings that both provide maximum throw or at least they're close. I'll call them the wide setting and the narrow setting. On the wide setting the corona is very large and the hot spot very tiny. On the narrow setting the corona is very narrow and the hot spot is larger. Although the wide setting produces the most intense hot spot and thus the highest lux reading that spot is very, very tiny. Here is an example:







In person the hot spot is even smaller than it looks in the picture above. That's because the corona is fading out due to the exposure time. In person the corona is larger and more sharply defined like this:






If you combine the small hot spot of the first image and the large corona of the second image, that's what a perfectly collimated beam looks like on the wide setting. Again, I'm calling it the wide setting because the corona appears much larger than the narrow setting.

When you do collimate your light you'll most likely have to pick either the wide or narrow position to collimate your light at. The reason for this is because the bulb isn't usually perfectly centered in the reflector hole. This is most often because the bulb isn't perfectly centered in its socket and or not perfectly on axis. As you move the focus, the x-y shifts. Where you once had a perfect pencil beam at one focus point has now become oblong at the other focus point.

As you can see from the pictures I had originally collimated my light for the wide focus point but have since re-collimated to the narrow focus point. The reason that I did this was because the objects that I was illuminating with the light were substantially larger than the tiny hot spot of the wide focus setting. By collimating for the narrow focus point the corona gets squeezed down or reduced to about a 1/4 of what it is at the wide setting and blends closely with the larger hot spot. The effect that this has is to illuminate everyday objects a little bit better at distance. It lights up the side of a vehicle at 100 yards very well, whereas the wide setting would illuminate only the door well and the rest of the vehicle would have less light falling on it.

For experimentation purposes the wide focus setting is probably easiest to collimate because the hot spot is so well defined. For this reason I recommend using the wide setting when you perform your first collimation.

Because of the way my brain works, I found that the easiest way for me to collimate is with the light tail standing and the beam pointed straight up at the ceiling. Tighten the focus all the way down and slowing loosen it until the pencil spot is at its tightest possible point. Now there is a little bit of wiggle (unfortunately) in the Eznite head but its just something that we have to deal with. Hopefully yours has less wiggle than mine. Once the hot spot is at its brightest, smallest and most concentrated, look at the shape of the hotspot. If it looks like the first picture I posted the beam is already collimated but chances are that it won't look like that. If it's slightly egg shaped or oblong you'll have to begin adjusting it, which requires a certain amount of tinkering.

Loosen all three of the adjustment screws so that they're about 2 turns loose from their tightened position. By loosening a full two turns this will ensure that you'll have enough lateral movement in any direction without pushing the bulb holder assembly into another x-y adjustment screw. If the beam center is flaring or looks like a comet you'll have to adjust the two screws closest to the axis direction of the misalignment. For example, if the hot spot is flaring to the 12 O'clock position you'll be most concerned with the adjustment screws closest to 12 O'clock and 6 O'clock. The moment you start to move the bulb holder assembly with the adjustment screws you'll see the comet tail either extending (wrong direction) or shortening (correct direction). Ideally there would be an adjustment screw at each hand of the clock which would make collimation a breeze. Because there are only 3 screws it's rare that the screw positions match exactly with the axis of misalignment. This is where the tinkering comes in because sometimes you'll be adjusting the direction you want to go while manipulating two screws. An example would be finding it necessary to adjust the bulb holder straight to 6 O'clock but you have to push from 10 O'clock and 2 O'clock because that's where the adjustment screws happen to be on the head. 

In any case, small adjustments are the name of the game. It's much easier to move in small increments instead of going past your focus point and then having to go back the other direction. Once again you'll see the effect that you're having as you move the bulb holder assembly with the adjustment screws. Your goal is to move the bulb holder until is produces one sharp point of focused light. The surrounding corona should be perfectly uniform in brightness radiating outward from the sharp center of light...like this.






Once you've got the hot spot nice and sharp like the picture above, gently tighten the loose adjustment screws until they stop against the bulb holder. This of course is done purely by feel. I just gently twist the allen tool between my forefinger and thumb. You'll be able to feel where the resistance begins. At that point you'll want to finish tightening each screw uniformly against the bulb holder without moving it. Tighten each screw gently and in increments moving around the clock until each adjustment screw is snug. That's it..you're pretty much done at this point.

I also recommend performing your collimation on freshly charged or brand new 123s. The reason for this is that the light is not regulated and as the batteries start to fade the output starts to drop off too. When this happens it will have the effect of making the hot spot look un-centered. This is more evident while holding the light horizontal which is the other reason that I have found that it's easiest with the light pointing straight up at the ceiling. 

If you'd like, I can post some pictures tomorrow of my light collimated at the narrow point so that you can see the difference between the wide and narrow focus settings. Hopefully this will help you some and I'm sure that Ra will be able to help even more and possibly simplify some of the complication. As he mentioned it does take flashlight skills. Now I don't claim to have flashlight skills but I have a good understanding of optics and an expert understanding of sight alignment so that went long way toward helping me to get this right....that and a little bit of luck...lol.

Good luck to you also.


----------



## Patriot

Data said:


> It would not be difficult, you need a 4" rotary sander (or drill ) with lots of fresh wet sanding paper (150 grit will do). It will use up the paper quick but you don't have that far to go. Lightly sand he edge of the glass with water constantly running on the paper ( do not let the glass go dry ).
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



I gave this a shot Data but it only seems to rough up the perimeter of the glass and flake the coating. I used 200 grit but maybe I need something much finer. .8mm doesn't sound like much but it sure seems to go slowly. Perhaps a glass shop could reduce the diameter for me....? I'll have to purchase a couple more lenses because I damaged two of them. I think I'll keep pursuing this idea because I think it would be worth it to pick up another 30-50 lumens. The light does so well already and I'd love to tweak the output further with a UCL.


----------



## Ra

I don't have anything to add.. Perfect!

OK, Maybe ine tiny remark: Don't tighten the collimation screws too tight, when you feel some resistance leave them! The ballast will not move during normal use anyway, not even with untightened collimation screws.
By tightening the screws too much, chances are that you force them into the side of the ballast (that's the main electronics unit with all the sensitive parts inside, you don't want to screw with that!!!)

Have fun!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## karlthev

By the time I finally BUY this little HID, it's gonna cost me a million $ considering the continued devaluing of the US dollar! I ALMOST bought it last week, saw the price had jumped to $500 and I had second thoughts. Soon enough I'll have one though...:sigh: Another question in the meantime. Some concern (interest?) has been raised about the front of the light-specifically the thin metal at the lip and the possible vulnerability in the event of an accidental drop. I have numerous lights with similar design of the front of the light and, whenever possible, I have installed (screwed on) replacement bezels which protrude out the front (as car bumpers used to) to provide for the front end protection. Since a recent post has requested some advice for replacement of the lens (window) I am presuming that the bezel can be removed and, a possible alternative one (again, one addressing the front end issue) be installed. Am I correct? By the by, I do realize this would represent a custom designed and spun bezel.

Karl


----------



## Patriot

karlthev said:


> Some concern (interest?) has been raised about the front of the light-specifically the thin metal at the lip and the possible vulnerability in the event of an accidental drop. I have numerous lights with similar design of the front of the light and, whenever possible, I have installed (screwed on) replacement bezels which protrude out the front (as car bumpers used to) to provide for the front end protection. Since a recent post has requested some advice for replacement of the lens (window) I am presuming that the bezel can be removed and, a possible alternative one (again, one addressing the front end issue) be installed. Am I correct? By the by, I do realize this would represent a custom designed and spun bezel.
> 
> Karl



Yes, the bezel unscrews. It was designed for a flanged tool similar to what a Surefire M series head uses but I was able to use the bottom side of a mouse pad as a friction tool to loosen mine, as recommended by another CPFer. It's not ridiculously overtightened and red loctited like a Surefire bezel either. 

As you indicated, a person could produce a slightly over-sized, more robust bezel for this light if they wanted to. The bare stainless bezel ring actually steps in from the body about .050 so the outside diameter of the bezel could be increase by up to 1/10 of an inch without making the light wider at the front edge. Of course the depth of the bezel could also be increased to any dimension but the wide spill from this light is enjoyable so I wouldn't increase the depth too much. A one-off example could probably be made by a good machinist, in stainless, for about $75 bucks or so.

Sometimes the front edge worries me when I'm outside handling the light but if I ever dropped this light I'd be seriously disappointed no matter what end hit the ground, gravel, concrete, asphalt, etc. I use it with a lanyard to avoid any nightmares. 

When comparing the total number of features of this light with other well known or expensive lights I can understand why it costs what it does. $500 is a lot of money but I would sacrifice something else if I had to in order to purchase one of these. The machining is of the highest quality I've seen on a production light, the finish is tough, the switch has a firm and precise feel, the battery carrier is very well made, it operates on a variety of battery combinations (3), the ergonomics feel right, it has a very expensive reflector of the highest quality, the ability to collimate the light is uniquely useful and a very welcome feature, and it's the smallest HID ever made. The Eznite makes the 10w Microfire series look like something a child would dump from his toybox or something that might be floating around amongst a tub of legos...lol This light really sets itself apart from the other small HIDs. I'd pay $500 if I ever had to replace it.


----------



## Data

Patriot36 said:


> I gave this a shot Data but it only seems to rough up the perimeter of the glass and flake the coating. I used 200 grit but maybe I need something much finer. .8mm doesn't sound like much but it sure seems to go slowly. Perhaps a glass shop could reduce the diameter for me....? I'll have to purchase a couple more lenses because I damaged two of them. I think I'll keep pursuing this idea because I think it would be worth it to pick up another 30-50 lumens. The light does so well already and I'd love to tweak the output further with a UCL.



Diamond disks work much faster but wet sanding disks (Carborundum) will work good if you get the speed of the disk up. Some hand drills are pretty slow.

Protect the coating on the disk with your hands or tape. Maybe a finer grit would keep the edge from chipping. Say 400 grit!? 

I sanded a 2" thick plate of glass with a water fed air powered sanding tool and many types of diamond and Carborundum paper. There is no doubt that the diamond is faster. Be careful and practice on some junk glass first. KEEP IT WET.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Patriot

Data said:


> Diamond disks work much faster but wet sanding disks (Carborundum) will work good if you get the speed of the disk up. Some hand drills are pretty slow.
> 
> Protect the coating on the disk with your hands or tape. Maybe a finer grit would keep the edge from chipping. Say 400 grit!?
> 
> I sanded a 2" thick plate of glass with a water fed air powered sanding tool and many types of diamond and Carborundum paper. There is no doubt that the diamond is faster. Be careful and practice on some junk glass first. KEEP IT WET.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave




Ok, I'll give it another shot. I don't have access to an air fed die-grinder or anything. I'm wondering if I can get a diamond attachment for my Dremel tool though? Of course I could stop by the local glass shop and see if they'd give it a quick zip on a wheel too. It might save me from ruining more $5 lenses and my time. I'll let ya know the outcome either way.


----------



## karlthev

Just missed one of these this morning  but, did "we" get a price for a new one??? The website is about as confusing as it can get.


Karl


----------



## Patriot

karlthev said:


> Just missed one of these this morning  but, did "we" get a price for a new one??? The website is about as confusing as it can get.
> 
> 
> Karl




Nothing yet Karl. I bumped the dealer thread today though...looking for Warren.


----------



## Patriot

karlthev said:


> Just missed one of these this morning  but, did "we" get a price for a new one??? The website is about as confusing as it can get.
> 
> 
> Karl




Ok, Warren did answer the sales thread, but I was unclear about his answer. Basically he's saying that they are $400. I'm just trying to understand how a CPFer receives that price.


----------



## Edwood

Simply getting a reply from Warren is the challenge. 

And then there's actually trying to get him to ship something...


----------



## karlthev

I really like the light but I'm gonna be a probable lost sale for the unresolved confusion. :shakehead

"What we got here is a failure to communicate"--Cool Hand Luke


Karl


----------



## karlthev

I finally got my light and a sweetheart it is--well worth the wait! Very nicely built and a great little performer!


Karl


----------



## Patriot

Congrats on getting your new jewel. It's one of my favorites in my collection. 
I'm impressed with ever aspect of that little light. 

Now...if it just had a stronger bezel......


----------



## nein166

I got my hands on one of these lights here
I see now Warren is shipping again, which is good for all.
Its awesome, and my first HID.
It easily outreaches my MRV-R2 Mod, I took it up to the 44th floor roof of the building I work in, Midtown, NYC. I have a clear shot of the Empire State Building at 1/3 mile. On this Friday with an almost full moon, and all the city light I could clearly see the spot focus on the side of the E.S.B. :devil: 
I got down off the roof after trying that.

I didn't notice any flickering like Sengoku mentioned, my 3 Batterystation Yellow R123 just cut out, immediately off. I wasn't running it continuously at the time, it was on and off to demonstrate.

Collimation was easy and tight, I kept the screws lightly snug to the ballast.

Patriot36 thanks for the in depth explanation on collimating.


----------



## Patriot

nein166 said:


> I got my hands on one of these lights here
> I see now Warren is shipping again, which is good for all.
> Its awesome, and my first HID.
> It easily outreaches my MRV-R2 Mod, I took it up to the 44th floor roof of the building I work in, Midtown, NYC. I have a clear shot of the Empire State Building at 1/3 mile. On this Friday with an almost full moon, and all the city light I could clearly see the spot focus on the side of the E.S.B. :devil:
> I got down off the roof after trying that.
> 
> I didn't notice any flickering like Sengoku mentioned, my 3 Batterystation Yellow R123 just cut out, immediately off. I wasn't running it continuously at the time, it was on and off to demonstrate.
> 
> Collimation was easy and tight, I kept the screws lightly snug to the ballast.
> 
> Patriot36 thanks for the in depth explanation on collimating.





Apparently, Warren will only be offering this light until the end of this month. I'm really considering getting another still. I don't think that a light of this size and caliber will be coming around again anytime soon.

I saw that sales thread that you linked. That was a good buy and I had almost purchased that one too. I'm glad that you got it though *166 :thumbsup:

*Like you, my LED "throw" lights like the MRV and DBS aren't even in the same league as the EZnite. This produces twice the overall output, has a superior reflector and a tiny point source of light. No wonder it kills the R2 huh. The only led light which I have that comes close is Mac's aspherical but it's half the lumen output. 

That's great that it was so easy for you to collimate your light. If you get a chance I'd love to see some beamshots.


----------



## Border

Most tempting...

Has the Eznite ever been compared to it's cheaper look-alikes, especially Microfire T503 and Wolf-Eyes Boxer 10w/123x? Do the latter two stand up to the Eznite at all?

I'd like a smaller-the-better HID, running on CR123. The Eznite looks like a gem, but what I really need is probably more of a work light or almost EDC. A carrying holster would also be nice.

Any thoughts, apart from "buy all three"?


----------



## BVH

Patriot36 said:


> Last night I walked for over 45 minutes with the eznite and was using 4 X 3.0V RCR123s by Tenergy, from Battery Junction. They seem to perform the best in that light if you like using rechargeables.



Patriot, were you using the 900 mah Tenergy's or the 750's?

Being that the WA ballast output is dependent on input voltage, does the 4 primaries setup (14.8 Nominal Volts) in the pack yield a brighter light (initially) than the 4-pack of 3.0's (12 Volts) or do the primaries immediately sag to a voltage below the 4-pack of 3.0 Volt cells?

Mac or someone, what is the maximum input voltage the ballast and/or lamp will handle?


----------



## cmacclel

BVH said:


> Patriot, were you using the 900 mah Tenergy's or the 750's?
> 
> Being that the WA ballast output is dependent on input voltage, does the 4 primaries setup (14.8 Nominal Volts) in the pack yield a brighter light (initially) than the 4-pack of 3.0's (12 Volts) or do the primaries immediately sag to a voltage below the 4-pack of 3.0 Volt cells?
> 
> Mac or someone, what is the maximum input voltage the ballast and/or lamp will handle?


 

4x Primaries = 12v max
3x Li-Ion = 12.6v max

The Primaries under a 1 amp load drop down to around 2.5v under load. The Li-Ion cells drop down to around 3.7v under a 1 amp load.

So 

Loaded 
Primaries = 10v
Li-Ion = 11.1v

The Welch Allyn ballast we use is rated at 10.2v but has been driven to 11.5v for extened periods with no failures reported. I had one customer run 4x Li-Ion cells through his light for a year and the ballast and lamp still held [email protected]!

Mac


----------



## BVH

Great info, Mac! Thank you! I think I'd be brave in running 4 li ions if i had the WA setup in a magHID but I'm not sure I want to chance it in an EZnite with a possible heat issue and probably a more difficult replacement task.


----------



## ViReN

Wow... sounds like a nice sweet lil HID.

bit expensive as compared to microfire or wolfeyes...


----------



## BVH

Yes it's a bit costly but for me, I always want "it" (my flashlights) to be brighter and smaller and this fits the bill fairly well.


----------



## Patriot

BVH said:


> Patriot, were you using the 900 mah Tenergy's or the 750's?
> 
> Being that the WA ballast output is dependent on input voltage, does the 4 primaries setup (14.8 Nominal Volts) in the pack yield a brighter light (initially) than the 4-pack of 3.0's (12 Volts) or do the primaries immediately sag to a voltage below the 4-pack of 3.0 Volt cells?
> 
> Mac or someone, what is the maximum input voltage the ballast and/or lamp will handle?




Mac kinda already covered everything. I'm using these:
http://batteryjunction.com/rc390reliba.html and yes, they're "900mah." The rechargeables yield brighter light because of the additional voltage. There is also less fade at the bottom edge of the corona with the 4 x 3.0V RCRs. After about 25 minutes though there is virtually no difference in the appearance of the beam vs. primaries. I like the convenience of the 3.0V RCRs though and I don't feel like I'm hammering the ballast as with 4 x 3.7V RCRs, although as Mac stated it sounds like at least one person is getting away with it. I wasn't quite that brave.


----------



## BVH

I ordered some 3 Volt 123's and a charger so I'll go this route. It's on its way!


----------



## Patriot

BVH said:


> I ordered some 3 Volt 123's and a charger so I'll go this route. It's on its way!




Excellent BVH! I think you'll be pleased with that arrangement. 

Have you had your EZnite for a while or did you just get one through Warren?


----------



## BVH

The EZnite just shipped yesterday so hoping for something late this week or early next week.


----------



## BVH

EZ arrived today! Very, very nice craftsmanship! I was away for the day but managed to fire it up at 9:30 tonight both with the primaries and the rechargeables/dummy. Not sure I could tell the difference in a quick visual test. The lamp needs collimating which looks fairly easy to do. I'm impressed! I'll bring it along on our HID shoot on May 10.


----------



## Patriot

BVH said:


> EZ arrived today! Very, very nice craftsmanship! I was away for the day but managed to fire it up at 9:30 tonight both with the primaries and the rechargeables/dummy. Not sure I could tell the difference in a quick visual test. The lamp needs collimating which looks fairly easy to do. I'm impressed! I'll bring it along on our HID shoot on May 10.




Congrats! I"m glad to hear that it arrived quickly and safely. I'm looking forward to you HID shoot because we always get some great beamshots.

Usual group of lumen fanatics I suppose...? Wish I could be there for it.


----------



## karlthev

I am most interested as well. While I have an EZnite and other HIDs with which to compare it, I still am most interested in your beam shots--my little point and shoot camera just isn't up to the task it seems.


Karl


----------



## BVH

All the credit for the shots goes to Mtbkndad. He's the camera man. I'm simply along to help lug the hardware up that hill! Well, and to add my opinions and observations, too. This time, we'll hopefully have Jetskimark and maybe Mr. Ted Bear along if all our schedules work out.


----------



## Border

Oh well, I guess nobody saw any interest in comparing the craftmanship of the Eznite with those of Microfire or Wolf-Eyes. 


I just went ahead and ordered me an Eznite from Warren. No need to complicate things.


----------



## Patriot

Border said:


> Oh well, I guess nobody saw any interest in comparing the craftmanship of the Eznite with those of Microfire or Wolf-Eyes.
> 
> 
> I just went ahead and ordered me an Eznite from Warren. No need to complicate things.




Good choice Border! 

There is a big difference in the reflectors first of all. The T-II light is quite a bit larger, the T-III is also larger and only uses 3 primaries instead of 4 like the Eznite. The machining is good on the Microfires but the Eznite machining is extraordinary to the level of a custom light. The EZnite bulb and ballast are also as good as it gets in HID.


----------



## cmacclel

Border said:


> Oh well, I guess nobody saw any interest in comparing the craftmanship of the Eznite with those of Microfire or Wolf-Eyes.
> 
> 
> I just went ahead and ordered me an Eznite from Warren. No need to complicate things.


 

There is no comparison. All the import 10w lights copied the WA Solarc system and none of them even remotely have the same quality as the original.

I have heard of Dozens of failures from the imported lights yet out of the 100+ HID's I have built I have not had one lamp or Ballast failure. WA 10W Ballasts and Lamps are built to last.

Mac


----------



## Border

Thanks for supporting my decision.



I have been drooling over this fine piece of torch for a long time. It will be my first illumination tool in this price range, but probably not the last. Hanging around on CPF has proven to be quite contagious...


----------



## Border

Eznite #105 arrived yesterday. I am now a very happy man. 

Compact, very nice workmanship, impressive output and throw.


----------



## Patriot

congrats Border!


----------



## RyanA

Ra said:


> The WA ballast I use is not regulated, so if I apply higher voltage, the bulb operates at higher wattage.
> At the Welch Allyn site various graphs can be found in which you can see the relation between the input-voltage and the output-wattage of the various ballast-setups. Ofcource, overdrive is not recomended by WA and so voids warranty.
> 
> About the Eznite: The only thing I can already tell you is: If you don't mind it's not waterproof (only waterresistant..) and the 15sec startup..
> 
> BUY IT !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tho it will definitely run better with the upcomming (regulated??) regargable option, I'm already very impressed by the performance of the Eznite!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ra.



Sorry to drag up an old thread. So the ballast is different than the EZnite's? Is it ok if I ask how much you're over-driving by? 
Also I wonder if anyone with an eznite has tried running them with AW's IMR cells yet? 
This is really cool stuff, I never thought HIDs would appeal to me, but it seems like all the advancements in LED lately are primarily increasing die size to improve efficiency and output. Surface brightness seems to have taken a back seat to efficiency.:sigh:


----------



## Patriot

RyanA said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread. So the ballast is different than the EZnite's? Is it ok if I ask how much you're over-driving by?
> Also I wonder if anyone with an eznite has tried running them with AW's IMR cells yet?
> This is really cool stuff, I never thought HIDs would appeal to me, but it seems like all the advancements in LED lately are primarily increasing die size to improve efficiency and output. Surface brightness seems to have taken a back seat to efficiency.:sigh:





Same ballast as the EZnite. The EZnite is the same light that's being discussed in this thread. 

The Solarc ballast is very robust and can easily handle 3 x li-ion or IMR cells. The problem with IMR cells is that you would loose too much capacity and the run-time would be poor. If you're going to run 3 x li-ion 4.2V cells you will need to run with a dummy cell in the fourth slot. 

With this particular light I'm using 4 x 3.0V li-ion rechargeable from Battery Junction. He's now selling the LiFePO4 version of that cell which has a bit less capacity and the previous LiCo Tenergy. 

Probably the best option for the Jil EZnite is the rechargeable pack since it doubles the run-time.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193972


If you're just getting into HID I'd probably suggest looking at some other lights in the 24/25W range. With LED's being so efficient now the 10W HID just doesn't have any advantage except for throw. As HID wattage increases, so does effciency, which means you'll get more lumens per watt as you go higher. 

With LED, it isn't so much that they're increasing die size because actually they've been making the die smaller, as in the case of the MC-E. They're multiplying the dies to make multi-die emmitters, which has the side effect of lowering surface brightness (due to thermal issues) as compared to the single die R2. 

Regarding LED surface brightness, it's soon going to increase with the latest offering from Cree. This will be a single die but 30-40% brighter iirc. I can't remember when that's going to be released but it's probably before the end of the year.


----------



## RyanA

Patriot said:


> Same ballast as the EZnite. The EZnite is the same light that's being discussed in this thread.
> 
> The Solarc ballast is very robust and can easily handle 3 x li-ion or IMR cells. The problem with IMR cells is that you would loose too much capacity and the run-time would be poor. If you're going to run 3 x li-ion 4.2V cells you will need to run with a dummy cell in the fourth slot.
> 
> With this particular light I'm using 4 x 3.0V li-ion rechargeable from Battery Junction. He's now selling the LiFePO4 version of that cell which has a bit less capacity and the previous LiCo Tenergy.
> 
> Probably the best option for the Jil EZnite is the rechargeable pack since it doubles the run-time.
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193972
> 
> 
> If you're just getting into HID I'd probably suggest looking at some other lights in the 24/25W range. With LED's being so efficient now the 10W HID just doesn't have any advantage except for throw. As HID wattage increases, so does effciency, which means you'll get more lumens per watt as you go higher.
> 
> With LED, it isn't so much that they're increasing die size because actually they've been making the die smaller, as in the case of the MC-E. They're multiplying the dies to make multi-die emmitters, which has the side effect of lowering surface brightness (due to thermal issues) as compared to the single die R2.
> 
> Regarding LED surface brightness, it's soon going to increase with the latest offering from Cree. This will be a single die but 30-40% brighter iirc. I can't remember when that's going to be released but it's probably before the end of the year.



I'm mostly interested in throw. The new cree xp-g and luminus sst-50 should be interesting, I especially want to see them behind and asphere.
But I'm mostly interested in a 14w ballast and bulb, for making multi die power without all the flood. I've been toying around with the idea of a cutdowm D cell mag tube without a head using the 14 w balast, and this mr11 bulb, run off three IMR 16340 with a tailswitch. I guess the idea is something very small. The size of some of the 24/25 watt lights doesn't appeal to me.

Too crazy perhaps? I've been thinking of some more work-a-day things as well, like a standard two D on 3 c cell l-ion with the 14 watt ballast, or perhaps just purchasing an ez-nite.

How do other lights, like a mag hid mod compare to the ez-nites focusing ability?


----------



## Patriot

RyanA said:


> I'm mostly interested in throw. The new cree xp-g and luminus sst-50 should be interesting, I especially want to see them behind and asphere.
> But I'm mostly interested in a 14w ballast and bulb, for making multi die power without all the flood. I've been toying around with the idea of a cutdowm D cell mag tube without a head using the 14 w balast, and this mr11 bulb, run off three IMR 16340 with a tailswitch. I guess the idea is something very small. The size of some of the 24/25 watt lights doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> Too crazy perhaps? I've been thinking of some more work-a-day things as well, like a standard two D on 3 c cell l-ion with the 14 watt ballast, or perhaps just purchasing an ez-nite.
> 
> How do other lights, like a mag hid mod compare to the ez-nites focusing ability?







Well, what you're describing is essentially a Mac's mini-mini HID which was a 10W Solarc running off of 3 x li-ions, in a cut-down 1D. The difference would be that you're using the 14W ballast. Mac has also built 14W lights, I just don't think any of them were mini-mini's. Regarding the IMR cells they wouldn't be necessary unless you just really wanted to use them. After owning the mini-mini, I think the 3 x 17670 light is a far more practical arrangement since it more than doubles the run-time. That's a just a prefference though. 







Even with that 6 degree reflector you're still going to have substantial spill light. The only why around this is with a TIR or aspheric, neither of which will work well with HID.

The maglight can also be focussed on an Z axis, just not and X, Y, Z, axis. The EZnite allows the beam to be collimated to a very precise pin point but it's relatively small, probably close to 1 degree. The problem is that only a very small portion of the overall output is focused within that 1 degree and the rest goes into the rather large corona and spill. In that regard the aspheric LED produces a larger "hot spot" but most of the total output goes into that spot.

With regards to differences in the reflectors themselves the EZnite is using a Polarion, electroformed reflector, which is precisely dimentioned and uses aluminum based coatings, which are about 90% efficient vs. 76-83% for rhodium. It's very efficient at getting lumens out the front and CPF member Ra measured his at 180,000 candela I believe. Sorry for the vagueness, it's just that I'm reaching way back in memory for that figure. 

There is a case to be made for either light but since Mac is now using the 14W ballast it would have obvious advantages. 



*EDIT: I found the Ra thread. The hot spot is 1 degree and it's actually 200,000+ CP.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/168608*


----------



## Patriot

I know you don't want a big light Ryan but did you know the Boxer was about the same size as the M6? That 1500 lumens for nearly an hour of run is pretty impressive for something that size. It also throws better than any multi-reflectored, quad-die customs, including LED Zeppelin's tri-P7 creation.


----------



## RyanA

Thanks Patriot, I might bug Mac to see if he'll build my weird mini-14-watt-*******-light. I wish I could find beam profiles for that bulb/reflector combo though. I suppose I should see what cs at WA is up to.

On the subject of TIR, I thought you might enjoy this. 
http://www.carclo-optics.com/Web-Shop-Downloads.70.0.html
I was talking to Curt at Peak, he said something about maybe making a light using this and one of the new k2's. This sucker can pull a 3 deg beam supposedly. Plus instant on.

Here are some old threads I managed to dredge up about it and it's smaller 50mm brother.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206524

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/48131

While at carlco I also noticed they have a section up for the Luminus sst-90...
EDIT: Sorry, I guess from carlcos site you'd need to go to the webshop->luxeon->other optics-> 60mm. I guess cut and paste does not work with their site. The thing looks a bit like a mix between a tir and a mirror system I'd expect to see in a telescope. Also suprisingly shallow. Somehow I know you'll be the first in AZ to have one of these mounted to your ma deuce.:devil:


----------



## Patriot

RyanA said:


> On the subject of TIR, I thought you might enjoy this.
> http://www.carclo-optics.com/Web-Shop-Downloads.70.0.html
> I was talking to Curt at Peak, he said something about maybe making a light using this and one of the new k2's. This sucker can pull a 3 deg beam supposedly. Plus instant on.
> 
> Here are some old threads I managed to dredge up about it and it's smaller 50mm brother.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206524
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/48131
> 
> While at carlco I also noticed they have a section up for the Luminus sst-90...
> EDIT: Sorry, I guess from carlcos site you'd need to go to the webshop->luxeon->other optics-> 60mm. I guess cut and paste does not work with their site. The thing looks a bit like a mix between a tir and a mirror system I'd expect to see in a telescope. Also suprisingly shallow. Somehow I know you'll be the first in AZ to have one of these mounted to your ma deuce.:devil:




Thank you Ryan. I'm digging through this stuff now, none of which I've seen before. It's quite in depth so it's going to take me a while to absorb. I think TIRs are fascinating and probably the future of LED projection. It's nice to see Surefire using them more and more and one of the reasons I'm always impressed with their products. Very few are using TIRs on EDCs.

Thanks again :thumbsup:

P.S. no longer a ma deuce in the family. :mecry: but there may be a single shot Match LAR in the future.


----------



## RyanA

I wonder if anyone has tried to swap a 14 w ballast and bulb into an EZnite. I wonder if it would work with the focusing system.


----------



## Patriot

While no one as actually mentioned the 14W in the Eznite yet, I was also wondering the same thing. If the physical size of the 14W is any larger though, I would doubt it could fit into the tiny body of the Jil. The other thing I would worry about was heat since the light already gets so warm as it is. I think Jil should make a new 14W version though!


----------



## RyanA

Imagine what a mini-monster it would be!:devil:


----------



## Patriot

It would be neat but they'd have to improve the color. I think the demise of 10-14W HIDs is here with this new generation of LED's. They still can't throw the same but the sheer output is amazing. Especially from the Ostar.


----------



## Metatron

hmmm


----------



## cmacclel

RyanA said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried to swap a 14 w ballast and bulb into an EZnite. I wonder if it would work with the focusing system.




The new ballasts are pretty much identical. I have been boring the host 1mm deeper for the new ballasts but it may work fine with the Eznite.

Mac


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Patriot said:


> Mac kinda already covered everything. I'm using these:
> http://batteryjunction.com/rc390reliba.html and yes, they're "900mah." The rechargeables yield brighter light because of the additional voltage. There is also less fade at the bottom edge of the corona with the 4 x 3.0V RCRs. After about 25 minutes though there is virtually no difference in the appearance of the beam vs. primaries. I like the convenience of the 3.0V RCRs though and I don't feel like I'm hammering the ballast as with 4 x 3.7V RCRs, although as Mac stated it sounds like at least one person is getting away with it. I wasn't quite that brave.


Hi Paul, I would like to know which charger are you using for this cell? 
- Can I use my Pila IBC charger to charge this Tenergy 3.0v with no hard or danger to both?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Metatron

dont stress jeff, i'm sending u a charger for 3 volt batts


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Metatron said:


> dont stress jeff, i'm sending u a charger for 3 volt batts


Great! Thanks a lot Metatron

I would also like to ask how much torch lumen does it produce? Anybody please? Thanks!


----------



## Patriot

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Hi Paul, I would like to know which charger are you using for this cell?
> - Can I use my Pila IBC charger to charge this Tenergy 3.0v with no hard or danger to both?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeff






Sorry, I was out of town for a few days but it looks like Metatron has you all taken care of.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Patriot said:


> Sorry, I was out of town for a few days but it looks like Metatron has you all taken care of.


No worries  I had a strong feeling that you were out of town or something because I haven't seen you not posting on CPF that long


----------

